# Which Nutters cycled in then......?



## fossyant (4 Jan 2010)

Not me.........

-7, both cars frozen, and even had to take the kettle to the garage lock as that had frozen....

Saw very few cyclists, then about 4 near work (better main roads)....

One bloke (road bike) gingerly cycling down an iced side street....
"Morning..you're brave" I said, "Left mine at home today".... 

Any cyclists I saw were crawling along...didn't look fun at all.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2010)

-9. -9.


Sod that.


----------



## upsidedown (4 Jan 2010)

Yep just got in, 13 miles at -5, took a while longer than usual.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jan 2010)

Nope.

Only -3 but thick ice (snowish) on my road. I saw 9 riders in the entire 20 miles into work! and all of them were within a few miles of my office where the roads were not too bad. Saw one guy shaking his hands and rubbing his fingers at the lights looking terribly cold

I do hope to get out this week tho...

interesting.... as the roads were so clear, my car journey only took an hour!! Bonus


----------



## beanzontoast (4 Jan 2010)

Not me.


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Jan 2010)

Yes - it's not bad at all in London. I had my special extreme weather kit on - two pairs of socks


----------



## Bman (4 Jan 2010)

Nah, but I cycled home 

-3 ish...


----------



## Gareth (4 Jan 2010)

It's only -3* here in Norwich this morning; but there's plenty of cyclists commuting in. I'm fortunate as I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jan 2010)

I did earlier and I had to stop as my fingertips were numb! The desktop here was -1.5c and the windowcill upstairs -8c! 
I have a temperature gun and have been doing pointy measurements all over. My bike was reading -3 a few minutes ago...it's only weather.
Tip of the day: If you are wearing a buff like a visor, make sure you can rotate it around your face - that way the condensed air doesn't chap your face etc...


----------



## snakehips (4 Jan 2010)

upsidedown said:


> Yep just got in, 13 miles at -5, took a while longer than usual.


Well done that man !

-5 here too at 09:00

Snake

 My Library


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2010)

I did a couple of -5 rides last winter- it's not the cold as such (although it was a bit TOO cold today) but the pack ice on the side roads/ sides of the roads that I couldn't be doing with.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jan 2010)

Not me ! Used the quiet traffic day to bring my weeks work clothes in.Tomorrow i will brave the freeze,cannot wait !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2010)

-4 When I left home. Roads are good and free of ice. Not many cyclists though. 
My rear brake cable froze so had a little trouble stopping.. Will have to get some grease in there.


----------



## monkeypony (4 Jan 2010)

Yea but its only 3 miles for me. Kept to the main roads instead of my usual side streets.


----------



## Landslide (4 Jan 2010)

Dunno what the temperature is here in Sheffield, but the roads were fine once I made it out of my side street.
For those of you who are feeling the chill, I can highly recommend...


----------



## levad (4 Jan 2010)

I did, 13 miles, a bit slower than the norm. -7 deg. C. at one point and foggy in places as well


----------



## summerdays (4 Jan 2010)

Well did the school run ... me pointing out the ice and suggesting that he got off his bike at one point ... he with his 8 yo confidence said it was fine and carried on riding whilst I walked that bit. I was very cold by the end of it though. 

Did see other cyclists when I went upto the main road afterwards - trying to get nice ice photos - didn't quite achieve what I wanted. But certainly less than half the normal amount I would see.


----------



## gbb (4 Jan 2010)

I only have a short commute, but no problems on the road. Bit slippery on the footpaths from my house to the road.
Minus 5 here.
The irony is, i didnt really feel the cold on the way in, but i'm a damn sight colder now i'm at work 
Missed my Bolle glasses this morning, stingy eyes.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jan 2010)

Yep - although only on the Brompton (6 mile roundtrip plus the train).

Crewe Road seemed ok for the most part, roads in Manchester were lethal in places, as were the pavements (I got off and walked) & cyclepaths.


----------



## MickL (4 Jan 2010)

I did, -6 here and all good fun, only did 3 miles and 2 train journeys


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2010)

Far too much packed ice after the snow a couple of days ago.

The main roads weren't good - I wheel spinned the car from the traffic lights on a heavily used main road - ice..... Will give it a few days - some of the roads looked OK, but none of the cyclists I saw were actually getting a 'work out' from riding - all gignerly picking their way along.....back to the turbo tonight.

Grit only works to -5...... Oldham saw -10 on the tops....


----------



## TWBNK (4 Jan 2010)

Worked all over Christmas and never stopped cycling in. The nice bike has gone into hiding and I am using the hybrid for when i fall off. Which I did. So I was glad.


----------



## MickL (4 Jan 2010)

The only problem I had was my rear mech arm was frozen so changing gears was a little awkward


----------



## beanzontoast (4 Jan 2010)

Speaking for myself it's more to do with safety than the bike mechanics - I just hate ice. This is the first year I've actually skipped the commute in favour of the bus. Knowing my luck, if I chanced it on my bike I'd fall off and crack a bone or something and be laid up for weeks.


----------



## Matty (4 Jan 2010)

I did. Took it steady. Only real issue was having to bite the ice off the water bottle before taking a drink!

Figured that if I didn't cycle today it would be the car all week judging by the forecast. Yuk to a week of queues.


----------



## garrilla (4 Jan 2010)

I went the short-direct approach today so only 3.5miles, partly because of the conditions, partly as its first day back and partly because the forecast prolly means no riding later in the week. The roads didn't appear too bad, but then we have had the bbest of the weather over the past few days.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Jan 2010)

I was all ready to, but then got a text from Tharg saying he was going in the car (the wuss)... I thought it only fair to join him so that he wouldn't get jealous in his little steel cage. 

That's my excuse, and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Jan 2010)

Sarf London roads clear of ice but with temp. at minus 2 my toes got frozen.
Must get thermal insoles for my SPD shoes as I can feel the cold air coming up thru the cleats.


----------



## WimbledonCyclist (4 Jan 2010)

I cycled in too - 9 miles into the City. 

Was surprised that there were not many cars/lorries/vans etc on the road. Perhaps some lucky ones have a bit of an extended holiday. But then there were quite a lot of cyclists out there. Surprising. Even more surprising were *the true nutters* out there in snow & ice-free London. They fall into two camps:

(1) those cycling with bare legs and those without a hat or some other garment to keep their heads warm.
(2) those who leave the bike locked up and commute by tube on a glorious day like this.

I took it easy on this first day in after two weeks' holiday and non-cycling. Stayed comfy and warm with, for added warmth, a balaclava, thermal long johns, overshoes, knee warmers, plus my combo of liner & winter gloves. I thoroughly enjoyed the ride, and was actually wondering what the reason was for the large number of cyclists out there today. New Year's resolutions for healthy & active living including weight loss, cycling to cut down public transport spending, or just a realisation that it was going to be a beautiful day?


----------



## 2Loose (4 Jan 2010)

A very tentative ride in this morning which was quite exciting all the same. 
Rear mech had limited range due to freezing, so will have to remember warm water when I leave this evening.


----------



## Mycroft (4 Jan 2010)

Sod that for a lark.

I'd rather not break either me or the bike, Packed ice is ridiculous here. then theres the risk of rubber wheeled chunks of metal losing control and crushing - my bike!

went out for a walk last night in minus 11 and that was cold enough


----------



## mcshroom (4 Jan 2010)

I did, I'm on a slicked up mtb and went out dressed like an arctic explorer and a bit careful going dwon the hills but made it in fine. It's not really snowed much here so the roads were cold but mainly dry.

Temperature -4


----------



## Whrrr (4 Jan 2010)

-4 and made it in ok, if only to take a few minutes longer. It's bike, walk or nothing (14 miles round trip) - no car and no bus route! Wacanyadooo...?


----------



## mattybain (4 Jan 2010)

No chance, -8.6c and loads of ice around. In fact it's still around -5 now!!


----------



## patheticshark (4 Jan 2010)

I did. 40 miles, metcheck reckoned it was -4 and felt -9. 

I thought I'd done OK with the thermal jerseys and soft shells and sealskinz and goretex boots etc. I was wrong. I don't think I've ever been so cold in my life.


----------



## RedBike (4 Jan 2010)

-9 here.

I tested out a new set of ice tyres by riding down a frozen stream. (It isn't every deep if the ice had cracked). I had no problems riding along but when I stopped to lift the bike back up the embankment I went flying and my foot went through the ice. 

I had one VERY cold foot for the rest of my commute in.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2010)

About -5. Easy ride in on the 'cross bike. Frost was heavy enough to give the trees a nice coating, beautiful. My route was almost completely free of ice (a little frozen run-off from some fields, but just at the edge of the road) some of the lanes looked dodgy though. Extra base layer kept me nice and warm.

Might get a chance to try out my Schwalbe snow studs later in the week.


----------



## Theseus (4 Jan 2010)

Yep, no idea about the temp, but roads very quiet as most scots have a public holiday. Mind you that also meant that the snow dumped on us on Saturday night restricted the riding to the wheel tracks.


----------



## Trevrev (4 Jan 2010)

I did cycle in this morning. Not sure how cold it was at 6 this morning when i left. Locks where frozen on my shed and gate, which is a good sign it was bloody cold. Also my brakes were frozen which was a pain. So all in all it was a slow start to my day.
Then my rear mech cable snapped inside the housing.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jan 2010)

I didn't have a thermometer but it was bloody cold.

Back roads have compressed snow, but it's not a big problem because it hasn't thawed and refrozen into ice, just stayed as compressed snow, which is actually quite grippy.

Main roads are a bit slushy in places, but salted and mostly cleared.

I also had trouble with my bike. My tourer has treaded tyres, so I fixed our new helmet camera thingy to that, and then found its gears and chain were frozen solid from Saturday's outing. Ten minutes later, I had one working gear...

I would have taken my fixie, but its slicks are a bit slippy and I didn't want to have to switch the camera over.


----------



## longers (4 Jan 2010)

Pleased with how it went. Not getting cocky but it was ok.

Very cold chin though!


----------



## Kestevan (4 Jan 2010)

Cowardice won the day this morning.

Took clean clothes in for the week though - so no excuse tomorrow (but I hope it's not -8 again like this am).


----------



## scouserinlondon (4 Jan 2010)

no way today. First day blues, hard frost, not packing panniers last night and the fact I'm out for dinner tonight all conspired in my clean bike staying in the house today. I also figured all motorists would be in a bad mood today too so err on the side of caution.

of course the real reason is that I've been stuffing myself with food and alcohol everyday for the last three weeks and the thought of early morning exersice was just too much.


----------



## mark i (4 Jan 2010)

Came in on the bike, -5C this morning and as I live on a cul de sac the road there was icy. Main roads had not been gritted (-5!, what no grit.....). Just sat in the left side tyre tracks from the cars (yes it was that badly frosted that you could see the tyre tracks.) Not a bad cycle in if all be told, but very cold and slightly slippy in places. Hoping for some grit this evening...


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2010)

RedBike said:


> -9 here.
> 
> I tested out a new set of ice tyres by riding down a frozen stream. (It isn't every deep if the ice had cracked).



Ooh, which ones.....

I'm thinking of using the TPT to get most of the way into work, which means about 2 miles road, then TPT then another mile at the end.


----------



## Crankarm (4 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Ooh, which ones.....
> 
> I'm thinking of using the *TPT* to get most of the way into work, which means about 2 miles road, then TPT then another mile at the end.



TPT ?

Woke up, looked out the window, everything encased in a thick layer of ice, so slipped back beneath the warm duvet. Everything where the sun hasn't yet reached is still covered in thick ice. Tis collllllld.

Friday night will be the killer cold night. The forecast predicts a drop to -19C in Haltwhistle, Lake District. Yikes.

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/GB/forecast


----------



## JsfWitney (4 Jan 2010)

-6 in West Oxfordshire. Used my mountain bike instead of the Surly and just took it easy. My glasses steamed up and then froze so had to do without, and the freewheel seemed to slip a bit - just too cold I guess. By the time I reached Oxford my feet were getting cold, despite wearing wooly boolies, Shimano winter boots and overshoes.


----------



## CharlieB (4 Jan 2010)

Took it very gently, watching the layer of frost that had formed on the front wheel.
A little bit slippery through the back streets of Neasden, and I guess the temp must've been well below zero, as I'd by then lost all feeling in 3rd and 4th fingers (despite outer _and_ liner gloves).
Dammit, I need to get that Christmas extra weight off.


----------



## Two mile commute (4 Jan 2010)

The garage lock was frozen but other than that no problems. The Wirral seems to have escaped the worst of it, again.


----------



## Cab (4 Jan 2010)

Very icy today, but no snow. Quite a fun ride really.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (4 Jan 2010)

I did, dunno what the temperature was, around -3 apparently but it'll be around 15 miles on the round trip.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2010)

Crankarm said:


> TPT ?



Trans Pennine Trail - no slidey cars to contend with..... just so happens I can access it near home and near work.... (if my spiked tyres come)...


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2010)

Day off,first commute Wednesday then 6.


----------



## bad boy (4 Jan 2010)

Yep me too, although not too bad in London road wise but very cold my fingers especially my thumbs were numb.


----------



## eldudino (4 Jan 2010)

I rode in slowly today. Did my first (nearly) 60 miler yesterday and it was hard: below freezing temps and I'd not been on the bike for nearly 3 weeks. Loved every minute of it though (apart from the bits I hated). Got to work and my lock was frozen. I'm also thinking about some treaded tyres for the commuter until the weather gets better, going down the local recycle-bike place tomorrow to see if they've got some cheapies.


----------



## Armegatron (4 Jan 2010)

Took a week off work so I could get some nice rides done all week. The weather is conspiring against me and after my last 20 miler in what felt like -2 temps, I cant hack being out that long in the cold temps.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jan 2010)

Brum was fine today on a bike.
However with the M6 South closed before Coventry, going anywhere by car was a nightmare.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Trans Pennine Trail - no slidey cars to contend with..... just so happens I can access it near home and near work.... (if my spiked tyres come)...



That would be a dream commute for me not having the extra worry of a car running me over if i came off.Cracking trail !


----------



## addictfreak (4 Jan 2010)

Not back until tomorrow, but i'll be on the mountain bike sticking to the roads though my off road route is extremely icy.

Not doubt the boss (who is a fair weather cyclist) will tell me im mad and how dangerous the roads are, dispite the fact hes never rode on them!


----------



## Origamist (4 Jan 2010)

-2 when I set off this morning, but thankfully no ice. There were lots of new potholes and fissures however - I'm going to report the worst of them this evening.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2010)

When I went out this morning it was between -5 & -7 in Coventry, main roads clear, side roads icy. My beard iced up on the way in. Warmer on the way home but side roads still icy.


----------



## hambones (4 Jan 2010)

-4 this morning, roads in pretty good shape. Was definitely a 2-layer day though!!


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 Jan 2010)

It's ok on the main drag - the traffic keeps the road clear. Only on the side roads (and - worst, across the park) do things get a bit hairy. Don't know what the temp was this morning, other than bloody cold. *Hard* frost. Pretty savage for London.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2010)

-7 this morning at 7am,no way am I risking it.
Itching to get back on bike too after 3 weeks of virtually no cycling


----------



## JediGoat (4 Jan 2010)

Was on the motorbike heading into the city today: 'acrtic' bridgedale socks, windstopper thermal leggings under my bike trousers, thermal vest, two thermal LS tops, another LS top, LS fleecy cycling jersey and motorbike jacket, gloves and thermal undergloves, and a neck warmer.

5 mins from my house had no choice but to ride through a flooded bit of road where a water main had burst, and spent the whole afternoon with two wet feet. Brrrrrr.

Oh, and I had a flask of scalding hot coffee in my rucksack in case I needed to pull over on the way home to warm up a bit. I didn't need to stop, but it was lovely to drink as soon as I got home


----------



## Downward (4 Jan 2010)

Got up defrosted the car (Damn thing won't open as the door handles are metal and freeze) got in and it wouldn't start.

Anyway got into work and back ok and called the breakdown at 5pm. After 15 mins on hold they are too busy to attend so will send me £10 and a "call back tomorrow" luckiliy I have a day off so hopefully can get it sorted as I have to get my bike front wheel fixed as it's buckled.


----------



## Madcyclist (4 Jan 2010)

Enjoyed the ride in today, left at 06:15 this morning side roads frosty but main roads were fine. Kept the speed smooth and steady on my fixed. A little warmer on the return but will stick to the main roads for now. The frost on the trees and fields was stunning.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2010)

Fine until half way when my rear derailleur froze and stopped working.

Catrikes are wonderful steeds for this weather.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2010)

RedBike said:


> I tested out a new set of ice tyres by riding down a frozen stream.



I know that studded tyres are designed for this sort of thing but I've become so careful checking the road for ice when it's likely and avoiding it, it'd take some serious rearrangement of my brain's wiring to deliberately ride on it.

What tyres did you get?


----------



## leosayer (4 Jan 2010)

I managed 8 miles before my finger tips were ice cubes and my ears nearly dropped off. Had bike withdraw so had to do it.

With no end in sight, I'm getting better cold weather gear in. -3.


----------



## GrasB (4 Jan 2010)

26x1.25" semi-slicks @ 85psi & taking in as many farm tracks as I could think of all at -4 to -3.6C ... the slow bits where on the road where all the ice was


----------



## Arch (4 Jan 2010)

Only a mile and a half each way for me, rode in fine. Main roads are clear anyway, I negociated one icy bit near my house at walking pace, and then the path into the reserve (hard packed snow with ice topping) on foot, pushing the bike.

Rode about 4 miles while at work, but then a Maximus trike is the thing to be on in these conditions. Those braver than I enjoy throwing the front wheel about on the ice, and seeing the trike just carry on going forward.

Riding home a colleague and I tackled the packed snow path carefully, until a lady coming the other way came off in front of us - no turning, no braking, no speed, she was just upright one minute, down the next. We checked she was ok, and walked the rest of the way to the main road.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> That would be a dream commute for me not having the extra worry of a car running me over if i came off.Cracking trail !



Studded tyres are on the way ! A few road sections to contend with, and a bit in the middle at Stockport. It's OK when dry, but hell of a muddy route most of the year - hence riding the road all the time...and the fact that I ride a road bike to work.


----------



## Gromit (4 Jan 2010)

Not me worried about the untreated roads near to college. Both car doors were frozen solid, as well as one of the locks. Had fun trying to wrench the doors open.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2010)

- 8 this morning .

I could go via unlit roads and have a mile of skiddy cycle path or take the lit route and have 3 miles of it, on a 10 mile commute.

just got over a chest infection so thought. and took the car


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Jan 2010)

I rode in, very cold it was, I can tell you.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Jan 2010)

Another nutter here 

set off earlier to beat the real rush so the dual carriageways and roundabouts weren't too hazardous, as the cycle routes weren't worth risking

It is only 3 miles though. Took me longer to get in the shed, the lock was rather stubborn this morning and guess where I'd left the de-icer? Yep, IN the car!


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2010)

Been given orders by wife - no cycling atm

much as i would like to i can honestly say that sometimes common sense does prevail....


----------



## addictfreak (4 Jan 2010)

cyberknight said:


> Been given orders by wife - no cycling atm
> 
> much as i would like to i can honestly say that sometimes common sense does prevail....




Mrs AF told me the same, but she leaves the house before me and i sneak out on my bike


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jan 2010)

Bit hard ofr me i leave at 6 am


----------



## solmisation (4 Jan 2010)

-7 here this morning, but only 4 miles each way. By the time I got to work my fingers were sore with the cold. The main roads into work are all fine, one side road I use has had a burst pipe sometime over the weekend, cycled through slush then water, still gurgling up through the road surface then more slush for about 100feet. Not very funny. will have to use another route tomorrow.


----------



## Ceedee (4 Jan 2010)

Had the MTB out for the last few weeks so im still managing to commute, good job as my daughter has borrowed my car permanently.


----------



## Tynan (4 Jan 2010)

I was determined to get started after a long layoff and lots of food and drink

both padlocks on the shed hard to open despite being oiled before the very cold weather

and the rear valve behaved exactly like it was frozenm I could depress the valve but barely a trickle of air came out despite the tyre being 80psi plus

cold ride and the road looked distinctly dodgy, just pre icy I think

and colder coming home, I could see frost forming

forecast is continuous sub zero for a week or more isn't it?

and gawd I felt heavy and old and tired on the bike


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jan 2010)

All my kit is ready for tomorrow on the MTB.More snow here tonight but it will be the better way into work as most of the schools are back tomorrow......let the chaos begin !


----------



## Watt-O (4 Jan 2010)

Ice was my downfall before Christmas, the injuries sustained caused me to be off the saddle for nearly three weeks. I will not be rushing back for a repeat performance, as I wold rather keep injury free and cycle longer in a couple of weeks time. Ice and two wheels do not mix.


----------



## Tynan (4 Jan 2010)

yes, I had a horrible night on the Monday before crimbo, no way am I going out if there's any proper ice

it is London though


----------



## Lozatron (4 Jan 2010)

Ealing to Staines - brilliant fun - down to -6 I think - right kit though! Water bottle froze up and I couldn't take a drink - great fun.

Working from home tomorrow but will be going to the City Weds - looking forward to it!

Just need the right kit...


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jan 2010)

I might get to do some natural ice skating at this rate!!!!


----------



## Tynan (4 Jan 2010)

Lozatron said:


> Ealing to Staines - brilliant fun - down to -6 I think - right kit though! Water bottle froze up and I couldn't take a drink - great fun.
> 
> Working from home tomorrow but will be going to the City Weds - looking forward to it!
> 
> Just need the right kit...



you carry a water bottle in winter?


----------



## Vikeonabike (4 Jan 2010)

Lovely ride in to work today. A balmy plus 1 in bright sunshine.... Minus 4 on the way back, just got in and now defrosting the beard and enjoying a warming glass of Macallan


----------



## Crankarm (4 Jan 2010)

A big bowl of porridge tomorrow morning for breaky. Socks (x3 pairs Endura - 2 thin, 1 thick Thermosock) thick Trek fleece gloves, neck fleece (x2) and heavy Thinsulate fleece hat in the oven at 50C so nice and warm...............when I put them on just before I go out the door and Endura MT500 over shoes plus wind and water proof glove liners over fleece gloves. As for the rest 2 base layers and Alpine dry flow jersey then Altura cycling jacket. Endura winter tights, very warm indeed. Smear of Vaseline Petroleum jelly on the lips, nose, around the eyes and forehead, then ready to ride .......


----------



## Bay Runner (5 Jan 2010)

I have been working over the holiday period and not used the car, with the hills around it a safer bet on the bike. 

Weather not too bad here, a little snow, temps down around -1 -4 at night and sunny days +2 +3 

The main roads have been treated, but the cylce path around the bay where the sun dosn't reach is still iced up, not doing that in the dark!!!

I had some new base layer tops for crimbo nice and warm and keeps me nice and dry, a silk balaclava aswell (keeps my years nice and warm) 

Think we may get some more snow over the next few days


----------



## redflightuk (5 Jan 2010)

Just finished my big bowl of porridge and about to head out on the first part of my commute. Yesterday i went the offroad route, wasn't too bad only a few rutted bits but worth it to avoid the ice covered lanes.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jan 2010)

Crankarm said:


> A big bowl of porridge tomorrow morning for breaky. Socks (x3 pairs Endura - 2 thin, 1 thick Thermosock) thick Trek fleece gloves, neck fleece (x2) and heavy Thinsulate fleece hat in the oven at 50C so nice and warm...............when I put them on just before I go out the door and Endura MT500 over shoes plus wind and water proof glove liners over fleece gloves. As for the rest 2 base layers and Alpine dry flow jersey then Altura cycling jacket. Endura winter tights, very warm indeed. Smear of Vaseline Petroleum jelly on the lips, nose, around the eyes and forehead, then ready to ride .......



By Odins hairy beard Crank, do you feel the cold? 
One pair of socks, Endura over shoes, Bib tights and shorts, Thermal Long Sleeve Vest, Windproof Jacket, merino baa baa skull cap and a pair of Tuff Mitts is all I have needed up to now or I over heat.


----------



## gazmercer (5 Jan 2010)

It looks like I'm cycling home in about 3 inches of snow later. Might be more by the time I leave. Should be fun !!


----------



## levad (5 Jan 2010)

Warmer ride in today, only -2 or -3. Had a moment on the sheet ice that has now become rutted, the back wheel slid sideways and I am using studded tyres


----------



## beanzontoast (5 Jan 2010)

levad said:


> Warmer ride in today, only -2 or -3. Had a moment on the sheet ice that has now become rutted, the back wheel slid sideways and I am using studded tyres



See - this is what technology does... lulls you into a false sense of security, then bites you!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

Supposed to drive down to london today Yeah right. Took me 45 minutes to drive 200 yards and back which involved digging the car out. 


Someone put the bacon on.


----------



## beanzontoast (5 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Supposed to drive down to london today Yeah right. Took me 45 minutes to drive 200 yards and back which involved digging the car out.
> 
> 
> Someone put the bacon on.



These last 2 days have been a real test of my willpower - I normally bike past (without stopping) the place in town that makes the lovely bacon baps. Now I have to walk past after my bus journey. The smell lingers even longer... so much harder to resist!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jan 2010)

Quite toasty this morning. Well, relatively speaking. Another good ride.

Sub-zero means fighting the cars on the main Birmingham roads and Circuses, instead of dogs and geese on the canal tow-paths and off-road cycle routes. Makes the commute quicker, I think, but more of a cardio work-out than a muscle test.


----------



## upsidedown (5 Jan 2010)

The ice is lingering in the lanes around Solihull, drivers seem to be pretty aware and cautious though.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Jan 2010)

Well, I'm in the office today.

Hardly any bugger else is. Quite a nuice ride in but a bit slow, mainly due to constantly stopping to clear goggles.


----------



## MickL (5 Jan 2010)

Thought it was a little warmer today, -1. Was kind to my bike last night and brought it in the little hallway I have at the back of my house. Dudley hasn't seen any snow over night but as I was leaving it was trying and Telford has had snow but not much and its snowing now, still a nice ride this morning.


----------



## Downward (5 Jan 2010)

MickL said:


> Thought it was a little warmer today, -1. Was kind to my bike last night and brought it in the little hallway I have at the back of my house. Dudley hasn't seen any snow over night but as I was leaving it was trying and Telford has had snow but not much and its snowing now, still a nice ride this morning.




Settling now in Halesowen in the space of about 5 minutes


----------



## Chamfus Flange (5 Jan 2010)

Cold here but the roads are fine. Little or no precipitation and only a little frost. -5 first thing and although I am planning a trip on the bike it wan't be until this afternoon.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jan 2010)

Ooops - coming down fast and settling nicely here in Aston, Birmingham.

Must start planning my way home now. Tempted to take the train.


----------



## magnatom (5 Jan 2010)

I cycled in today. Leaving the house in Torrance which is north east of Glasgow there was a light covering of snow. I reckoned the main roads would be fine. The first main road I was on, wasn't too bad. Slushy in the middle but fine in the tyre tracks. It was as I came into Glasgow that things got crazy.

Near stationary queues of traffic down the main dual carriage-way so I filtered down the middle where the slush was! It was very slow progress, but my progress was much faster than the cars!

I only saw one other cyclist, he was on the pavement on knobbly tyres. I was on the road on 25mm semi slick tyres!  

Amazingly I made it unscathed. Took me about an 55 minutes instead of about 40. My wife later called (she was taking the kids to nursery on the same route, but only half way) and she took an hour for her 5 mile drive. It might have been slippery out there, but much quicker on the bike!


----------



## Bayerd (5 Jan 2010)

Working from home today, just waiting for it to stop snowing, then I'm out for a spin on the MTB. TV news this morning of the weather included a couple of clips of 'mad cyclists' commuting in the snow


----------



## RedBike (5 Jan 2010)

I've got frostnip in my ears so I had to drive in. 

I got overtaken by two cyclists while I sat in the endless queues. I think I was actually jealous of these cyclists being able to ride while I was stuck in my car. You'd of thought I would have liked being in the warmth listening to the radio instead of freezing to death.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

Whooooooooooooooooo, what a ride..........Chuffin Tastic......

Hardly anyone in here (a University)..........I cycled 7 miles in. 

Solid 6 inches or more.... Spent an hour clearing the cars, defrosting....schools are out, so wife now off, so sod this...MTB here we go..........................

Rode the pavements for about 3 miles to the town centre (Stockport) - that was hilarious watching the cars sliding about, busses stuck. Far more people than ever were actually walking....

Jumped on the Trans Pennine from Stockport - blimey - beautiful ride by the river - didn't stop for pics as my glasses would have misted over....

Oh flip - just had an all staff email - the whole place is shutting at 11am...damn...must get my stuff dry quick for the return..... lightweights eh...bikes rule !!!!!


----------



## longers (5 Jan 2010)

That was a hell of a ride! Hour and a half instead of 40 minutes. Only fell off the once when I got to the industrial estate where the snow was as high as my hubs. Still not getting cocky though as I've got to get home yet.


----------



## levad (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Whooooooooooooooooo, what a ride..........Chuffin Tastic......
> 
> Hardly anyone in here (a University)..........I cycled 7 miles in.
> 
> ...



Fnaar fnaar .... smutty remark ......


----------



## Downward (5 Jan 2010)

I am off today anyway but my car is not working even with a jump start so think the starter motor has gone. Either way the breakdown can't get out to me and I can't get to a garage so not sure what's gonna happen tomorrow as I have to drop the kids off.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

I'll try and take some pretty pics on the camera phone on the way home for you all..... Think I'll ride the whole route off road, no rush to get home....


----------



## garrilla (5 Jan 2010)

Not today for me. Did have every intention to attempt it, but while looking at the local paper's website for School opening info I noticed that Liverpool City Council had run out of grit so I decided against it. Walked most of the way instead.

Although the roads hadn't been gritted the main roads seemed OK and there were one or two commuters out, so I'll probably give it anotehr attempt tomorrow if conditions stay as they are.


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)

Got the MTB out for this morning's run into work. Apparently when FML first looked out of the window our car was pretty much uncovered. By the time I left the house about an hour later, 2-3" had settled on it!

Definitely the quickest and easiest way to get about today!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (5 Jan 2010)

No snow in London yet so I did the 7 miles on two wheels. Was a bit icy though and a kamikaze cat attempted to get me off.


----------



## scouserinlondon (5 Jan 2010)

Wheeledweenie said:


> No snow in London yet so I did the 7 miles on two wheels. Was a bit icy though and a kamikaze cat attempted to get me off.




I've been a coward and got the train the last two days, is it slippy on the quieter London streets? It's my first winter and the sub-zero temperatures have made my garden look like a Christmas card.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (5 Jan 2010)

scouserinlondon said:


> I've been a coward and got the train the last two days, is it slippy on the quieter London streets? It's my first winter and the sub-zero temperatures have made my garden look like a Christmas card.



This is my second winter and I didn't venture but this time last year.

I've swapped my slicks for Marathons and it's been ok so far. I commute along the Uxbridge Road mainy and as it's so busy it's not too bad and gets gritted as a priority. The side roads near me are quite bad though. I live next to a park and the road down from the Uxbridge Road gets pretty bad because it's a dead end and very low priority for ice management.

I just take it much slower and am not ashamed to get off and walk a section if I'm worried. I skipped my first deep winter because I didn't feel ready and hadn't built up cold weather kit!


----------



## a_n_t (5 Jan 2010)

sunny manchester!














there's a pond under there somewhere!!


----------



## Whrrr (5 Jan 2010)

Another good ride in at -4 degrees apart from some lorry driver who beeped his horn at me, presumably because I wasn't on the cycle path (which, as it happens was covered in ice). What exactly was I doing wrong? I had lights, hi-vis jacket, good road position... Ah well - snow on the way!


----------



## Origamist (5 Jan 2010)

scouserinlondon said:


> I've been a coward and got the train the last two days, is it slippy on the quieter London streets? It's my first winter and the sub-zero temperatures have made my garden look like a Christmas card.



The A24 and A23 are fine - a bit greasy, but no ice. The side roads near me were also generally OK - a few small patches of ice, but not sheets of it. 

Might be interesting tonight if the snow comes down in London in the rush-hour. Metcheck is predicting as much...


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jan 2010)

Central London - couldn't look less threatening if it tried...blue skies, clear streets, cold but totally dry, not a hint of snow. The calm before the storm?


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Jan 2010)

Central London - couldn't look less threatening if it tried...blue skies, clear streets, cold but totally dry, not a hint of snow. The calm before the storm?


----------



## skrx (5 Jan 2010)

swee said:


> Same for south west London. There's a little frost on the smallest roads, but it's not slippery.
> 
> It's _really_ cold though, I've not had such cold thumbs/hands from cycling before. Maybe I need some proper cycling gloves, I just have normal woollen gloves at the moment.


----------



## skrx (5 Jan 2010)

swee said:


> Same for south west London. There's a little frost on the smallest roads, but it's not slippery.
> 
> It's _really_ cold though, I've not had such cold thumbs/hands from cycling before. Maybe I need some proper cycling gloves, I just have normal woollen gloves at the moment.


----------



## longers (5 Jan 2010)

My bike this morning. A bit had settled on it while I went and found a camera. But not much.


----------



## longers (5 Jan 2010)

My bike this morning. A bit had settled on it while I went and found a camera. But not much.


----------



## brokenbetty (5 Jan 2010)

scouserinlondon said:


> I've been a coward and got the train the last two days, is it slippy on the quieter London streets? It's my first winter and the sub-zero temperatures have made my garden look like a Christmas card.



I did today and yesterday (6 miles from N15 to the City) and didn't really notice any difference apart from a bit colder (enough to need extra socks, not ski suit level!). I only have about 100 metres on side streets. Both mornings they were frosty but not slippy at 7am, no change by 7pm last night.

Disclaimer: I am from Newcastle and therefore consider a t-shirt to be appropriate winter apparel. Cold tolerances may vary.


----------



## brokenbetty (5 Jan 2010)

scouserinlondon said:


> I've been a coward and got the train the last two days, is it slippy on the quieter London streets? It's my first winter and the sub-zero temperatures have made my garden look like a Christmas card.



I did today and yesterday (6 miles from N15 to the City) and didn't really notice any difference apart from a bit colder (enough to need extra socks, not ski suit level!). I only have about 100 metres on side streets. Both mornings they were frosty but not slippy at 7am, no change by 7pm last night.

Disclaimer: I am from Newcastle and therefore consider a t-shirt to be appropriate winter apparel. Cold tolerances may vary.


----------



## Norm (5 Jan 2010)

swee said:


> It's just started snowing in Windsor.


----------



## Norm (5 Jan 2010)

swee said:


> It's just started snowing in Windsor.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Whooooooooooooooooo, what a ride..........Chuffin Tastic......
> 
> Hardly anyone in here (a University)..........I cycled 7 miles in.
> 
> ...


I decided early on to go by car-no problem I thought just take it easy,offered the mrs a lift in to Stockport,set off 20-30 mins earlier than normal-Stockport absolute grid-lock cars slipping and sliding all over the show,lorries struggling,cars abandoned at the side of the road took 2 hours to get about 14 mile. Turns out her work-place is shut so then had to come all the way back(another hour).Phoned work I won't be in.Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Whooooooooooooooooo, what a ride..........Chuffin Tastic......
> 
> Hardly anyone in here (a University)..........I cycled 7 miles in.
> 
> ...


I decided early on to go by car-no problem I thought just take it easy,offered the mrs a lift in to Stockport,set off 20-30 mins earlier than normal-Stockport absolute grid-lock cars slipping and sliding all over the show,lorries struggling,cars abandoned at the side of the road took 2 hours to get about 14 mile. Turns out her work-place is shut so then had to come all the way back(another hour).Phoned work I won't be in.Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## mike e (5 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> My bike this morning. A bit had settled on it while I went and found a camera. But not much.



You can still see the marks where it fell over into the snow...

Congrats, comiserations, sympathy to any mad people who cycle in these conditions. I'm waiting for some sun, any ideas when we might see some?


----------



## mike e (5 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> My bike this morning. A bit had settled on it while I went and found a camera. But not much.



You can still see the marks where it fell over into the snow...

Congrats, comiserations, sympathy to any mad people who cycle in these conditions. I'm waiting for some sun, any ideas when we might see some?


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

First one in today,most of the techs have gone home now because customers cannot get in ! Bit hairy but did not come off and i had to pull over a few times to let the brave souls in cars pass which they seemed to appreciate.
Really deep here,cannot ever think when a saw snow like this,just want to get home now and play with the pink barbie sledge (with the kids of course ! )
Be carefull fellow nutters on the way home


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

First one in today,most of the techs have gone home now because customers cannot get in ! Bit hairy but did not come off and i had to pull over a few times to let the brave souls in cars pass which they seemed to appreciate.
Really deep here,cannot ever think when a saw snow like this,just want to get home now and play with the pink barbie sledge (with the kids of course ! )
Be carefull fellow nutters on the way home


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Jan 2010)

I've just bought some winter gloves off ebay (my old ones got lost in the recent house move). Until they arrive, I'm not cycling anywhere.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Jan 2010)

I've just bought some winter gloves off ebay (my old ones got lost in the recent house move). Until they arrive, I'm not cycling anywhere.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2010)

Pretty tricky today. The road outside our house resembled an ice rink, but the bigger roads were OK. Did though have to get off when crossing a couple of bridges which were a bit skiddy too.

Saw one girl fall off - she was cycling along a very icy road whilst having a natter on her mobile.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2010)

Pretty tricky today. The road outside our house resembled an ice rink, but the bigger roads were OK. Did though have to get off when crossing a couple of bridges which were a bit skiddy too.

Saw one girl fall off - she was cycling along a very icy road whilst having a natter on her mobile.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jan 2010)

Today was a bit warmer, the trees weren't coated with frost anyway.

Swear I saw more cyclists this morning than I do in the summer.


----------



## palinurus (5 Jan 2010)

Today was a bit warmer, the trees weren't coated with frost anyway.

Swear I saw more cyclists this morning than I do in the summer.


----------



## Armegatron (5 Jan 2010)

Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads? 
I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.


----------



## Armegatron (5 Jan 2010)

Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads? 
I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.


----------



## surfgurl (5 Jan 2010)

We've had a smattering of snow this morning down here on the coast in Somerset. It's rapidly disappearing now but more is forecast this afternoon. I'm due in work at four this afternoon and I'm wondering whether it is best to cycle now in a bit of slush and be at work two hours early or cycle in and risk cycling as the snow comes down.


----------



## surfgurl (5 Jan 2010)

We've had a smattering of snow this morning down here on the coast in Somerset. It's rapidly disappearing now but more is forecast this afternoon. I'm due in work at four this afternoon and I'm wondering whether it is best to cycle now in a bit of slush and be at work two hours early or cycle in and risk cycling as the snow comes down.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2010)

I want to go home. I drove in today as I have a bad cold and really regret it. I should have known when I had a job trying to drive up the road. I should have just rolled back into the drive and gone back to bed. There is no let up in the snow and going home is going to be a nightmare if it gets any worse. I have my walking boots on for if it gets desparate, not a chance in hell I'm staying at work! If they had their way we'd all be snowed in so they still can produce product. If I wasn't ill i'd have cycled.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2010)

I want to go home. I drove in today as I have a bad cold and really regret it. I should have known when I had a job trying to drive up the road. I should have just rolled back into the drive and gone back to bed. There is no let up in the snow and going home is going to be a nightmare if it gets any worse. I have my walking boots on for if it gets desparate, not a chance in hell I'm staying at work! If they had their way we'd all be snowed in so they still can produce product. If I wasn't ill i'd have cycled.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2010)

First commute of 2010 tommorow starting at 0330am.Considering it's my earliest commute for months because of such a crap roster...it's going to be fun and cold and icy probably.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2010)

First commute of 2010 tommorow starting at 0330am.Considering it's my earliest commute for months because of such a crap roster...it's going to be fun and cold and icy probably.


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Jan 2010)

me too - damn cold it was. no snow but that is forecast for 18:00 - hope to get out of work a bit early so it is still light .....


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Jan 2010)

me too - damn cold it was. no snow but that is forecast for 18:00 - hope to get out of work a bit early so it is still light .....


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jan 2010)

mike.pembo said:


> Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads?
> I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.



Bucket of warm water with washing up liquid and bubbles lots of them. Use washing up brushes to give it a thorough clean all over, everything, then get the hose on it rinsing with cold water if of course the outside tap hasn't frozen up. At the very least just do the chain and transmission and relube. The concentrated salt solution is a component and frame killer.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Jan 2010)

mike.pembo said:


> Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads?
> I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.



Bucket of warm water with washing up liquid and bubbles lots of them. Use washing up brushes to give it a thorough clean all over, everything, then get the hose on it rinsing with cold water if of course the outside tap hasn't frozen up. At the very least just do the chain and transmission and relube. The concentrated salt solution is a component and frame killer.


----------



## Norm (5 Jan 2010)

Careful where you wash it, though, as you don't want the ice which will form to cause any issues for you or anyone else.


----------



## Norm (5 Jan 2010)

Careful where you wash it, though, as you don't want the ice which will form to cause any issues for you or anyone else.


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)

And make sure you dry it off and re-lube the chain and cables etc. quick smart!


----------



## Landslide (5 Jan 2010)

And make sure you dry it off and re-lube the chain and cables etc. quick smart!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jan 2010)

Back to snowing here, so I'm taking the train back home. Did cycling into the falling snow on 23rd Dec, and started to loose sight as the snow clung to my glasses. So not doing that again.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jan 2010)

Back to snowing here, so I'm taking the train back home. Did cycling into the falling snow on 23rd Dec, and started to loose sight as the snow clung to my glasses. So not doing that again.


----------



## gbb (5 Jan 2010)

mike.pembo said:


> Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads?
> I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.




Get a household cleaner spray bottle and add some mild detergent and use a roll of paper towel. It's quick, no mess and done in 5 minutes.


----------



## gbb (5 Jan 2010)

mike.pembo said:


> Anyone else getting frustrated with the gritty residue that seems to cling to the bike after riding on gritted roads?
> I used some baby wipes to wipe the most of it off last time I was out but it seems to get everywhere - any tips? I was thinking of just trickling some water down it when I get back home to run most of it off, then put it in the conservatory with the heater on so it doesnt freeze.




Get a household cleaner spray bottle and add some mild detergent and use a roll of paper towel. It's quick, no mess and done in 5 minutes.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

Work today...


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

Work today...


----------



## Armegatron (5 Jan 2010)

gbb said:


> Get a household cleaner spray bottle and add some mild detergent and use a roll of paper towel. It's quick, no mess and done in 5 minutes.





Landslide said:


> And make sure you dry it off and re-lube the chain and cables etc. quick smart!





Norm said:


> Careful where you wash it, though, as you don't want the ice which will form to cause any issues for you or anyone else.





Crankarm said:


> Bucket of warm water with washing up liquid and bubbles lots of them. Use washing up brushes to give it a thorough clean all over, everything, then get the hose on it rinsing with cold water if of course the outside tap hasn't frozen up. At the very least just do the chain and transmission and relube. The concentrated salt solution is a component and frame killer.



Cheers, just went out with it on a short one to test out my new Veho Muvi . After getting into some nice warm clothes I had a try with these tips and trickled some water down (hose pipe was partially frozen anyway), warm soapy water to give a quick rub down, back into conservatory with lots of newspaper on the floor, regreased & oiled. Amazing how shiney its looking now, to think just an hour ago I was trundling through snow and the white bike was nigh on black .


----------



## Armegatron (5 Jan 2010)

gbb said:


> Get a household cleaner spray bottle and add some mild detergent and use a roll of paper towel. It's quick, no mess and done in 5 minutes.





Landslide said:


> And make sure you dry it off and re-lube the chain and cables etc. quick smart!





Norm said:


> Careful where you wash it, though, as you don't want the ice which will form to cause any issues for you or anyone else.





Crankarm said:


> Bucket of warm water with washing up liquid and bubbles lots of them. Use washing up brushes to give it a thorough clean all over, everything, then get the hose on it rinsing with cold water if of course the outside tap hasn't frozen up. At the very least just do the chain and transmission and relube. The concentrated salt solution is a component and frame killer.



Cheers, just went out with it on a short one to test out my new Veho Muvi . After getting into some nice warm clothes I had a try with these tips and trickled some water down (hose pipe was partially frozen anyway), warm soapy water to give a quick rub down, back into conservatory with lots of newspaper on the floor, regreased & oiled. Amazing how shiney its looking now, to think just an hour ago I was trundling through snow and the white bike was nigh on black .


----------



## yashicamat (5 Jan 2010)

Skudupnorth - is that the Handforth Porsche dealer (in the dip)?

I'll be on the MTB tomorrow - today was just too hairy by car. I'll stick to the backroads on the softer snow on the MTB. Took an hour to do 4.5 miles this morning.


----------



## yashicamat (5 Jan 2010)

Skudupnorth - is that the Handforth Porsche dealer (in the dip)?

I'll be on the MTB tomorrow - today was just too hairy by car. I'll stick to the backroads on the softer snow on the MTB. Took an hour to do 4.5 miles this morning.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> Skudupnorth - is that the Handforth Porsche dealer (in the dip)?
> 
> I'll be on the MTB tomorrow - today was just too hairy by car. I'll stick to the backroads on the softer snow on the MTB. Took an hour to do 4.5 miles this morning.



No,it's Bolton but Handforth is part of our group


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> Skudupnorth - is that the Handforth Porsche dealer (in the dip)?
> 
> I'll be on the MTB tomorrow - today was just too hairy by car. I'll stick to the backroads on the softer snow on the MTB. Took an hour to do 4.5 miles this morning.



No,it's Bolton but Handforth is part of our group


----------



## Flipside (5 Jan 2010)

hard work today, did not enjoy it on the way into work but coming back was more fun


----------



## Flipside (5 Jan 2010)

hard work today, did not enjoy it on the way into work but coming back was more fun


----------



## Two mile commute (5 Jan 2010)

The cycle in was fine today but the return journey was icy on the roads. I'm tempted to leave the bike at home and use the Apollo bicycle-shaped-object tomorrow.


----------



## Two mile commute (5 Jan 2010)

The cycle in was fine today but the return journey was icy on the roads. I'm tempted to leave the bike at home and use the Apollo bicycle-shaped-object tomorrow.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

Ice is my big worry for tomorrow (if i go in ! ) So tempted to grab the sledge and take the kids out,might as well enjoy it while it lasts because i cannot remember snow ever like this and i'm 43 now !


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

Ice is my big worry for tomorrow (if i go in ! ) So tempted to grab the sledge and take the kids out,might as well enjoy it while it lasts because i cannot remember snow ever like this and i'm 43 now !


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2010)

I'll have to go in tomorrow. Mr Plax has left his car at work and we took my car home, well to his house. We aborted any attempt at going to mine as my road was impassable and other people had beaten me to it and parked their cars all along the main street which gets gritted so there wasn't even anywhere to park to walk home. 

Earlier on people on shifts couldn't get home so had to come back to work. We were going to walk back to mine from work (4 miles), but when we left at 4:30pm the snow on the hill had gone slushy so we thought we's wing it in my car. Hopefully tomorrow it will have cleared more.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2010)

I'll have to go in tomorrow. Mr Plax has left his car at work and we took my car home, well to his house. We aborted any attempt at going to mine as my road was impassable and other people had beaten me to it and parked their cars all along the main street which gets gritted so there wasn't even anywhere to park to walk home. 

Earlier on people on shifts couldn't get home so had to come back to work. We were going to walk back to mine from work (4 miles), but when we left at 4:30pm the snow on the hill had gone slushy so we thought we's wing it in my car. Hopefully tomorrow it will have cleared more.


----------



## solmisation (5 Jan 2010)

The ride in today was fine, most of the drivers on the roads were far more considerate than usual, I noticed quite a few hanging back especially at the corners. On the way home it was very different, head to toe for most of the way, cars all over the road , no chance to filter.


----------



## solmisation (5 Jan 2010)

The ride in today was fine, most of the drivers on the roads were far more considerate than usual, I noticed quite a few hanging back especially at the corners. On the way home it was very different, head to toe for most of the way, cars all over the road , no chance to filter.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

Took the long route home..... got chucked out the building at 11, so rode 10.5 miles back - 95% off road.....(17.5 total for the day - 3 hours in the saddle....)

This is my off road commute...it's a wonder why I stick to the roads normally.....

This is going home.....












































Nice isn't it..... 

Knackered now after 3 hours on the bike, and two hours clearing our road......(not that I'll be using the car).

Only one off - just got off the trail, climbing a snow covered cobbled hill......you can guess..... front wheel went.....down I went.. Laughing though....


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

Took the long route home..... got chucked out the building at 11, so rode 10.5 miles back - 95% off road.....(17.5 total for the day - 3 hours in the saddle....)

This is my off road commute...it's a wonder why I stick to the roads normally.....

This is going home.....











































Nice isn't it..... 

Knackered now after 3 hours on the bike, and two hours clearing our road......(not that I'll be using the car).

Only one off - just got off the trail, climbing a snow covered cobbled hill......you can guess..... front wheel went.....down I went.. Laughing though....


----------



## trickletreat (5 Jan 2010)

We made it to school and shops today. Lots of folks stuck on slight inclines without traction.


----------



## trickletreat (5 Jan 2010)

We made it to school and shops today. Lots of folks stuck on slight inclines without traction.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

Good pics there fossy,like the way the horses are checking your BSO out


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

Good pics there fossy,like the way the horses are checking your BSO out


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

BSO......you are dead...........!!

That's a 17 year old MTB that is pre suspension.....(i.e. not invented) decked out in Deore XT and LX with a Tange Cro-mo frame.....all period components.... that's been up Snowdon, smashed into a few times by cars...it's ace..........

Looks BSO, but it kicks ass ..... proper old Skool............ it's seriously good, at XC and climbs, suffers on downhill, but that's me who won't push it....

Grrrrr


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

BSO......you are dead...........!!

That's a 17 year old MTB that is pre suspension.....(i.e. not invented) decked out in Deore XT and LX with a Tange Cro-mo frame.....all period components.... that's been up Snowdon, smashed into a few times by cars...it's ace..........

Looks BSO, but it kicks ass ..... proper old Skool............ it's seriously good, at XC and climbs, suffers on downhill, but that's me who won't push it....

Grrrrr


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

<holds fossy back>


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

<holds fossy back>


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

fight fight fight


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2010)

fight fight fight


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> BSO......you are dead...........!!
> 
> That's a 17 year old MTB that is pre suspension.....(i.e. not invented) decked out in Deore XT and LX with a Tange Cro-mo frame.....all period components.... that's been up Snowdon, smashed into a few times by cars...it's ace..........
> 
> ...


Ok let you off-anyway hope you cleaned it when you got home,those antiques are prone to rust


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> BSO......you are dead...........!!
> 
> That's a 17 year old MTB that is pre suspension.....(i.e. not invented) decked out in Deore XT and LX with a Tange Cro-mo frame.....all period components.... that's been up Snowdon, smashed into a few times by cars...it's ace..........
> 
> ...


Ok let you off-anyway hope you cleaned it when you got home,those antiques are prone to rust


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

Nope..snow is clean.............

Wet lube again tonight............

I'm not violent..........

Nah...I'd love a new MTB, but this thing does what I need it to - I'm a roadie, this does all silly off road stuff - it's set up like my road bikes though....., and might be just quick enough if Dan can get me into cross next season......

Hee hee...........


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jan 2010)

Ahem.





Edit: And after all that, the buggers sent us home at 12 noon!


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nope..snow is clean.............
> 
> Wet lube again tonight............
> 
> ...



you'd piss it.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> you'd piss it.



You are on........... 

Done a few of Stew's in the old days......


----------



## dan_bo (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> You are on...........
> 
> Done a few of Stew's in the old days......



Get in! Canned!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome pic there JTM - we got kicked out a bit earlier..... silly car/train/bus passengers...eh.........


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (5 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> ...silly car/train/bus passengers...eh.........



That's what I was going to say when they said "go home" but I managed to bite my lip and accept the decision...

Especially since it meant I would be in a warm pub at the time of my normal ride home


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> That's what I was going to say when they said "go home" but I managed to bite my lip and accept the decision...
> 
> Especially since it meant I would be in a warm pub at the time of my normal ride home



Same here - spent a great 2 hours getting home.... (shortest road route is 25 mins on the road bikes)...shocking...............

The Dean of the Faculty popped his head in this morning and said... "Oh you are here...tell me you didn't ride......." ........1 dripping MTB sat there, and a huge grin on my face.......

"You only did this for a great bike ride".......... "Oh yes I said".........


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

The Dean of the Faculty popped his head in this morning and said... "Oh you are here...tell me you didn't ride......." ........1 dripping MTB sat there, and a huge grin on my face.......

"You only did this for a great bike ride".......... "Oh yes I said".........[/QUOTE]

I go all smug when i get asked if i rode in when it's so bad out,major "you must be mad" points !!!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2010)

It's good when your colleagues think you are mad, and you have actually had the most pleasant ride in (not going in to how beautiful it was..grrr hard roadie) but it was ace.....

It was that bad the MTB was better than putting a foot down....not even got spikes on my tyres yet..............


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Jan 2010)

cycled yesterday Oldham - Manchester - theres no such thing as cold, just wrong clothes. double socks, layers of clothes, windstopper balaclava and a buff over the rest of my face, 3 layers on my hands: wooly liners, latex surgeon type gloves and usual sealskinz outers and I was warm as toast.

today the heavens opened overnight and the roads were lethal with inches of snow lying on them, no grit and too many big bits of metal going sideways for my liking.

the road is just about clear now so I'm hoping to be mobile again tomorrow.


----------



## skudupnorth (5 Jan 2010)

I want spikey tyres but knowing my luck by the time they arrive the white stuff would be long gone 
The mad tag is great for some strange reason...lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## lady_rider (5 Jan 2010)

Woo Hoo!!! I did, and it was AWESOME!!! On my road bike I was making it up the small hills (well, lumps, really here in York) faster than cars were. I arrived at work taking an hour for 6 miles, but with a massive grin on my face! I've commandered my mountain bike for tomorrow though; the compacted snow on the roads is likely to be much more slippy than just the slush this morning


----------



## Pompey Princess (5 Jan 2010)

I did! -6 in Pompey but was wrapped up and warm as toast!! Beautiful morning cycling into work.

Got train home though and through my door as it started sleeting.

At least 5" of snow now and been told by my boss not to come in tomorrow! Happy Days!!!

Although just a little bit gutted not to be cycling tomorrow...am I turning into a bike geek???

Nicky


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2010)

Yesterday was fine, although I did set off on the back roads and had to swap to the main road very quickly. Once there I quickly realised that there were much fewer cars than normal, whilst the number of bikes weren't quite so affected - at one point I was in an ASL with 4 other bikes (including one from the office that I beat inD and no cars around to notice us all stopped there. 

Today looks to be 5 cm of snow.... so now I'm listening to the radio to find out if schools are closed.


----------



## TWBNK (6 Jan 2010)

Had the worst commutes ever last night and this morning. On the Wirral the main roads were pure ice, the side roads were pure ice and the pavements were ice. 

Scary this morning to see the car drivers emerge from the side roads and adjust their driving to 'it's okay the main road will be clear' mode. There will be chaos later.

Had to cycle in to work through the snow up on the grass verges last night as the roads were gridlocked with cars.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2010)

Work closed today - another inch or two overnight, so I'll go and clear that off the road on the hill to my house.


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Jan 2010)

No trains running to Waterloo?
Well im at Bournemouth and still have to get back.It was a miracle me getting here really.Commute wasn't too bad.Roads were better than in February.Kept well away from the pavement but there were still dickhead motons around.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> I was prepared to cycle in on settled snow. But it's still snowing and heavy snowfall is forecast for this afternoon. And no rains are running into Waterloo. Be silly to try and do a 30 mile return trip in this weather.
> 
> So I'm staying at home.



We only had a centimetre or two in Tooting. I checked the A24 and it was clear - there was a bit of mush, but no ice. Used a couple of cyclists ahead of me as outriders and made good progress. A light dusting of snow came down during my commute, but more is forecast for later...


----------



## Landslide (6 Jan 2010)

More snow overnight, but the main roads are a lot clearer than yesterday.

I hear that on ITV News last night their lead piece was on snowfall in Manchester: "City Under Siege!"

Is that Fossy on the right, just under the fishbowl?


----------



## surfgurl (6 Jan 2010)

I cycled in ok yesterday, we had no snow where I am on the seafront, although there was a little bit in land along with some ice. This morning is a different story. We have a couple of inches on the seafront and the roads are in a bad state. The main road doesn't appear to have been gritted, it's still icy and doesn't look to be turning to slush and the snow keeps falling. 
I've been out on the bike this morning to take photos for my husband's newspaper. I'll post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## Jezston (6 Jan 2010)

Just had an email telling me three out of the seven in our department won't be making it in today due to the weather. They all drive, and I managed to make it in no problem on my bicycle!

Yeah I'm hardcore.


----------



## Jezston (6 Jan 2010)

[it should be noted in the interest of fairness that, apart from a few short cycle paths, I was riding on clear, gritted tarmac the whole journey. Shut up I'm still hardcore.]


----------



## Wheeledweenie (6 Jan 2010)

I feel so cheated. I agreed to leave the bike at home because of the snow and as soon as we left our ungritted dead end road there was nothing! I was forced to cram sardine-like into a tube carriage for nothing. Harumph.


----------



## garrilla (6 Jan 2010)

I wimped out again and will work from home today.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2010)

Yup, same here... peeved off to say the least.. having to get the train with the great squashed unwashed is not nice... and all the main roads are very clear



Wheeledweenie said:


> I feel so cheated. I agreed to leave the bike at home because of the snow and as soon as we left our ungritted dead end road there was nothing! I was forced to cram sardine-like into a tube carriage for nothing. Harumph.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2010)

I do a quick recce ride (on a couple of side streets and the main road I commute on) in the morning to get a feel for the road conditions. If it's treacherous on both, then I get the tube. Last night's forecast almost convinced me that cycling in would be a non-starter, but the conditions on the ground were actually OK (last night they gritted and salted like crazy).


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Jan 2010)

'er indores banned me, but I grabbed the off-road and made a break for it. Bit of a bugger getting out of our street, but after that it was ok. Actually the worst bit was snow in the eyes - hadn't thought about that. Wished I'd brought some shades for protection. No, actually the worst bit was getting a bleedin' puncture - GIVE US A BREAK!


----------



## skrx (6 Jan 2010)

SW London roads were very clear, but there's only about 2-3cm anyway. Many roads (including many smaller ones) on my route were gritted, but not much traffic was using them.

Maybe after the trouble on the roads last time more people have taken trains/tubes? They still seem to be running, although according to National Rail with a slower (less trains stopping in more places) service on many lines.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jan 2010)

15cm here on top of the North Downs, and still snowing.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jan 2010)

I'm 43 but my Mum still rang me up and told me off for riding my bike to work...somethings never change eh !
Other than the side roads and a few narrow bits where slush had built up on the main roads the ride was good and even more so because there are fewer cars out...MORE SNOW PLEASE !


----------



## longers (6 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> ...MORE SNOW PLEASE !



It might be on the way. Snowing in Glossop now.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jan 2010)

Snow!







Got to work on time, site was closed at 11:00 am, now "working from home". Magic.

Only problem was I forgot to wear my cycling cap, it started snowing on the way in. Had to keep wiping my glasses.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (6 Jan 2010)

So JtM was it you I saw yesterday morning (Tuesday 6th?) on Whitworth Street West?


----------



## Downward (6 Jan 2010)

No not for me.
I don't think my semi slcik skinny tyres would offer any grip at all on the slush and a lot of roads on the way to work are now compacted snow.


----------



## bad boy (6 Jan 2010)

I didnt chance it today my tires had no grip whats so ever, so the bike went home I put my running shoes on and decided to run in, people thought I was mad !.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jan 2010)

I had a Schwalbe Snow Stud up front today. Seemed good on compacted snow, nice to be a bit more secure when using the front brake. The tyre is grippy when braking, crossing ridges of compacted snow feels a bit unnerving but steering corrections have more effect.


----------



## 2Loose (6 Jan 2010)

Not today  

There are at least 10 people out there now shovelling snow in an effort to get their cars out of their drives and has been since 10am. I got half way up my road before spinning into a slide so gave up and walked to the top, but it is no better there.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jan 2010)

User3143 said:


> EXCELLENT!! It's really coming down now, I think they may send us home early. Que snow ride on the trike!



Lucky blighter!!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jan 2010)

SavageHoutkop said:


> So JtM was it you I saw yesterday morning (Tuesday 6th?) on Whitworth Street West?



I doubt it - I normally leave Picadilly by the Fairfield Street entrance and head in via the old UMIST campus.

There is a chap I see sometimes with an M type that seems to arrive from that direction though...


----------



## SoulOnIce (6 Jan 2010)

I went to work on Monday for the first time with Schwalbe Marathon Winter studded tyres. My review of their performance is here.


----------



## IanWood (6 Jan 2010)

Yes - slightly dissapointed that the weather isn't worse to try my new Schwalbe Marathon Winter ice stud tyres. 

To be honest, the roads tend to be safer/better than the pavements and the trains are awful at the hint of bad weather. 

Also bought a new merino wool top to prevent freezing...


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> I doubt it - I normally leave Picadilly by the Fairfield Street entrance and head in via the old UMIST campus.
> 
> There is a chap I see sometimes with an M type that seems to arrive from that direction though...



Another potential JtM spot - were you cycling on Xmas eve on a brown Surly, wearing a red waterproof going down Sydney St (sic), Crewe at around midday!?


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> It might be on the way. Snowing in Glossop now.



Great ! Stunning blue sky here in Bolton,proper Christmas card picture.


----------



## levad (6 Jan 2010)

I have ridden in all week.Took 1 hour for 13 miles going home yesterday. I took a different route today, 2 hours 40 minutes for 15.5 miles. I had to walk about 4 miles as the snow was above my bottom bracket. The rear cassette froze up with snow so the chain was spinning on a cylinder of ice!

Good fun and a very kind couple invited me in for a hot drink half way in.

We are on the top of the hills in West Oxfordshire near Woodstock and have about 18 inches of snow in the car park.

Marathon Winter tyres for me too. They work well on shallow snow (2 - 3 inches) and sheet ice but very squirmy on the deeper stuff.


----------



## palinurus (6 Jan 2010)

levad said:


> They work well on shallow snow (2 - 3 inches) and sheet ice but very squirmy on the deeper stuff.



I think anything is likely to be squirmy in deep snow- once the rims are going in a few inches. Feels similar, but somewhat less squirmy, than riding in deep, gloopy, mud.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jan 2010)

Origamist said:


> Another potential JtM spot - were you cycling on Xmas eve on a brown Surly, wearing a red waterproof going down Sydney St (sic), Crewe at around midday!?



Not me again - my LHT is Olive green.

We do have a Surly dealer in Alsager (Sideways Cycles) so I wouldn't be too surprised to see a few around here.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jan 2010)

JtM Identification tip; All my bikes do have a Flandrian Lion on them (usually on the seat tube, although the Brompton's is atop the main tube.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2010)

Decided to cycle up to the Downs and the Viewing point. Even had some motorists make crazy signs at me whilst laughing. But it was nice, extremely few cars, and I just took it really easy on my semi-slick tyres. Still had one stupid driver who thought the conditions were just fine and over took me coming up to a traffic island whilst on his hand held mobile phone - thanks Mr R783 CEU.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2010)

I'm heading off now as the snow is coming down heavy in Kennington...!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jan 2010)

You're not Belgian are you JtM? *Laughs*.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jan 2010)

Looks very,very cold out in Bolton.I expect it will be icey and more cars are out tonight so that should be fun ! 
Carefull out there everyone


----------



## theboytaylor (6 Jan 2010)

I didn't ride in today because I was a bit chicken about riding in on slicks and particularly worried about getting back home. Looks like I was right to be: the main roads in SE London are chokka with angry motons and they look slushy and signs of icing over; the side roads are chaos and when I walked up Charlton Church Lane (which is on a steepish hill) an hour ago there was a bus stuck halfway up and going nowhere!


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jan 2010)

Still off the bike just got over my infection from Christmas now got diarrhea.

Going crazy from not doing anything for nearly 3 weeks .


----------



## yorkshiregoth (6 Jan 2010)

Cycled home this morning but had to get off and walk for the last 1/4 mile or so due to icy roads. Will be attempting to ride into work in about 4 hours time.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Jan 2010)

Without doubt the worst conditions I've ever ridden in. Driving snow, so much that it was whitening even the main roads, despite the traffic, 3-5" on the backstreets, loads of skidding and sliding anywhere but on the main drag, got back with arms caked with snow, black hat white, frozen fingers and soggy toes. Quite enjoyed it, all told! (But I won't be cycling in tomorrow unless it changes overnight, of which there's little sign.)


----------



## Tollers (6 Jan 2010)

My journey was fine from tower bridge to the west end and back. It was only when i started turning into the road i live in that my bike slipped from under me. 

I'm not deterred though....just need to be more cautious in side roads.


----------



## johnr (6 Jan 2010)

The Guardian says cycling in snow is for normal people... 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/blog/2010/jan/06/tips-cycling-in-snow

so it must be .

I've cycled every day since xmas. Had to get off and walk for about a mile a few days ago, but apart from that it's been fab .


----------



## XmisterIS (6 Jan 2010)

If this weather continues until March as some say it will, I may invest in a pair of studded tyres!


----------



## redflightuk (6 Jan 2010)

Took the offroad route today and managed to ride all the way there and back. On a couple of the tracks i was the first and only person to travel along them (apart from the wildlife). Hope i'll be able to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (6 Jan 2010)

No cycling today but I needed to take my camera gear to work. Wasn't going to risk coming off and smashing a lens or something so had a nice walk instead


----------



## AlanW (6 Jan 2010)

Yep, I was stupid enough to ride in to day, via the towpath. 

I have to admit to being truly amazed at the amount of grip from a Nobby Nic up front and a Racing Ralph on the rear. 

I had a three mile trip via a B road to get to the canal, then five miles near enough straight to my works door step. The snow on the two path must have been at least 6" in places and the canal looked very cold so to say I was concentrating quite hard would be a understatement.  But on thw whole I really enjoyed it, something different. 

But it was a whole different story on the way home, as well as the deep snow, I had about a dozen to locks to ascend right into a howling headwind which was also whisking the snow up...character building I kept saying to myself!

Roll on tomorrow, I'll be in the car.


----------



## SoulOnIce (6 Jan 2010)

XmisterIS said:


> If this weather continues until March as some say it will, I may invest in a pair of studded tyres!



If your current commute it not too long, I'd recmmend them. See my review here.


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Jan 2010)

COG how did you do with the trains today at Waterloo?

I was sent down to Bournemouth for the first time in about three months and made it ok with which I was surprised me.

I know they were running snow plan 2 due to more of the fact some of my colleagues couldn't get in.Trees down on the Pompey route and signalling problems at Wokingham.Train failure at Ashtead.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> You're not Belgian are you JtM? *Laughs*.



My paternal Grandmother is a proud Flandrian, from Geraardsbergen (Gramont, to Walloons) in East Flanders. My great uncle was a keen racing cyclist, and rode well into his seventies - my Gran reckons the sport is in my blood 

More practically, having the Lion of Flanders on it does make my bike stand out from the other matt black bromptons on the train


----------



## Origamist (6 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> I have three miles of ungritted suburban side roads, before I hit any A road into the City for the remainder of my 15 mile commute. With the ice forming tonight I'm tempted to catch the train. But then it's a 1.5 mile walk to Surbiton station from my home, then another 1.5 mile walk from Waterloo to Farringdon. So maybe I'm better off walking the side streets and then cycling on the A roads.
> 
> Surely the A roads won't be full of worse than that black slush tomorrow, morning or evening?
> 
> I'm hating having to fork out £9.58 return to stand on a cattle-traiin.



There's lots of ice on my road and I think there'll be ice on the A24 - I'll prob get the tube tomorrow.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jan 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> My paternal Grandmother is a proud Flandrian, from Geraardsbergen (Gramont, to Walloons) in East Flanders. My great uncle was a keen racing cyclist, and rode well into his seventies - my Gran reckons the sport is in my blood
> 
> More practically, having the Lion of Flanders on it does make my bike stand out from the other matt black bromptons on the train



*Laughter*

<-- is a Dutchman. 

More seriously, that's a great decoration for your bike.


----------



## Vikeonabike (6 Jan 2010)

By Odins hairy balls that was cold......just got in. -5 and snowed heavy halfway through my ride home!


----------



## lady_rider (6 Jan 2010)

Swapped the road bike for the mountain bike this morning and while not light going or fast, I got in no problem. And loved it! Really looking forward to tomorrow's ride in after the extra we've had today as well. I've only got 6 miles each way though; I wouldn't fancy it for some of the longer commutes loads of you all do!


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Jan 2010)

As long as I get in roughly on time with no grief then im not too bothered.


----------



## longers (7 Jan 2010)

This should be fun.

Currently minus 16 at the airport and Woodford but not so cold a bit further north according to the xcweather website.

Ice


----------



## longers (7 Jan 2010)

^ that might be an anomaly as having more of a look it makes those the coldest places in the country at the moment. From looking at the other sites it may be minus 9 or 10 here. 
So that's ok then .


----------



## gbb (7 Jan 2010)

Minus 3 to 4 this morning with a slight wind. Roads are clear despite a light snow shower last night. I even took the road bike today, but no chance whatsoever of going on cyclepaths or normal paths, they're sheet ice, so a short walk to get to the road from the house.

Probably quite good here compared with other places round the country.


----------



## longers (7 Jan 2010)

A driving colleague tells me it's minus 13 here. Got a nosebleed.


----------



## beanzontoast (7 Jan 2010)

-6C here at the moment. Minor roads are white over and not thawing. Main roads look pretty clear, but that doesn't mean much where ice is concerned - radio has reported several cars have come a cropper this morning already. Some pavements salted overnight - some not, and these are mostly now sheets of compressed snow/ice. Saw only 2 cyclists today - the smallest number all week - and one of those was pushing their bike, not riding it.

All told, I'm glad I kept off the bike this week so far. Mrs B has congratulated me on using the bus - says at least I haven't had to spend half an hour cleaning the bike at the end of the day!


----------



## yorkshiregoth (7 Jan 2010)

I had icicles in my beard again after my commute.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jan 2010)

Lost traction on the hill just after turning left out of the factory gate. Just around the corner were some kids chucking snow on the road, yelling "Fall, cyclist fall" at me as I went past. Then had a lovely power slide coming off a roundabout. Very tentative for the rest of the journey, but stayed shiny side up all the way home.

Bottled it this morning - too much icy stuff on the way home last night. Might try again on Friday, though.


----------



## zacklaws (7 Jan 2010)

I've biked in every day so far without fail, this morning was not the coldest its been but the biggest hazard I'm finding now is the amount of old cycle tracks in the snow and ice which have frozen solid and run parallel to your journey, I try to avoid them but occasionally find that I can drift into them and the deeper ones almost take your wheels away from underneath you when you try to get out of them. The next hazard is not knowing where the kerb is when I'm on the cycle path as its buried with snow.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2010)

Blimey that was cold...... Like longers something lower than -10...... I've never seen our cars so iced up - took me 30 mins to de-ice my wife's car.....

I took a 20 mile round trip last night to pick up my Schwalbe Snow Studs from the courier....

Took an hour to do the 7 miles in - stuck to the icey pavements for about 3 miles, then got on the off-road route. The studded tyres are something else I must say. I was a bit nervous at first, but by heck, do they grip, sheet ice, icey roads, compacted snow..no problem. They rattle a bit over tarmac though (covered in ice).

At one point, my left foot was getting colder than the right....eh....looked down and the front of my overshoe had flipped up, exposing the toe of my shoe....cold is not the word out there.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (7 Jan 2010)

Ah, yes, just had a look at your photo stream and it seems your B is Black, where the one I saw was British Racing Green... (or whatever they actually call it in the Brompton book!). I don't think the one I saw was an S either... will keep an eye out for you. I'm on a black M with a rose on it; not that you can see that easily when I'm riding. You'd probably spot me as I normally ride with rear luggage rather than front, which makes me unusual in the B world it seems. Usually to be spotted on Oxford Road.


----------



## Origamist (7 Jan 2010)

Had to push for 300 metres at the start and end of the commute as the side roads were more suitable for ice skating. The A roads were much better, but with ice/mush a couple of feet from the gutter. Only used the caliper brakes once...


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Jan 2010)

yorkshiregoth said:


> I had icicles in my beard again after my commute.



+1


----------



## upsidedown (7 Jan 2010)

Train froze and broke down then had 9 slippy slidey miles into the office. Thankfully I used the MTB.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jan 2010)

yorkshiregoth said:


> I had icicles in my beard again after my commute.



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Jan 2010)

Not as bad as i had thought it would be this morning,very cold but not a problem when i got moving.It helps that there a fewer cars on the road and the ones that are out are being very good.
Booked tomorrow off though,fed up of looking out of work and not enjoying the crisp snow and blue sky !


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> More seriously, that's a great decoration for your bike.


Dank u wel 

Rode in again today - Crewe's side roads treacherous, main road down to station ok as long as you stay out of the margins, which aren't clear today.

Manchester worse, although the snow is packed & actually easier to ride on than the fluffy stuff from earlier this week - just don't try to stop or change direction, innit


----------



## Landslide (7 Jan 2010)

Still riding in here, chatting to a lady this morning who'd initially thought cyclists are a bit mad in this weather, but she'd then realised we're getting about quicker and easier than everyone else, a view I was happy to corroborate!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2010)

My wife drove in, and ended up spinning the car at a major junction - turning right, the back end just went - fortunately OK, not much traffic, but this was on a major road, caught her unaware.........

Watch out for sliding cars folks........


----------



## skrx (7 Jan 2010)

At the end of my tiny road I waited for a car to go past on the steep, icy side street. It was sliding backwards down the hill. I walked that bit, and the other steep streets, until I got to the unsurfaced no-vehicles road, which was snowy rather than icy.

The A-roads in SW London were all gritted, including about 80% of the on-road cycle lanes, but in the bits where the lane was icy and unusable some drivers passed closer than I'd have liked. There was very little traffic though.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2010)

I felt my eyeballs freezing... and I was wearing a pair of cycling glasses



> Veeeerrrrrrryy cold this morning. Nose pain!!


----------



## biking_fox (7 Jan 2010)

Rode in yesterday to discover work was shut. Rode home.

Bit more concerned about today's ride given the -9C weather, but work was open so I gave it a go. Not too bad, worse than yesterday because of the cold, wind chill really picks up fast. But roads OK, more cars around, but all sensible. Take it slow and high revs for grip and warmth.


----------



## Plax (7 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> My wife drove in, and ended up spinning the car at a major junction - turning right, the back end just went - fortunately OK, not much traffic, but this was on a major road, caught her unaware.........
> 
> Watch out for sliding cars folks........



Aye, be careful! I felt the car go ever so slightly when I was turning left at a T-junction, its easy to forget that main roads can still be icy in places. I was fine going up my road as I was expecting the conditions (still can't see the road yet!). I went to the agrigultural merchants on the way into work this morning. That was fun as their car park was quite literally an ice rink. As I was turning into their drive I lost control and slid into a snow drift. Thankfully very low speed, not a great distance and no obstacles, but I think I turned too "suddenly". I was very tempted to play doing 360s and stuff (large grounds, all compressed snow/ice and no other cars in the main bit) but being a mature adult didn't think it was appropriate behaviour .


----------



## Downward (7 Jan 2010)

My cheeks were so numb it felt like I had just had a facelift.


----------



## johnsie (7 Jan 2010)

Brrrr - its cold.......Grrrr - Not been on the bike for over a week!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2010)

Used my C+ buff today....never had one before - I use a windproof skull cap under the helmet, but the buff protected my lower face nicely....rolled it down off the nose/mouth after a couple of miles as I was toastie.


----------



## Amanda P (7 Jan 2010)

I have been labelled a Hard Core commuter on this forum.

I cycled to work last week, and on Monday.

I was off on Tuesday, having come down with the dreaded man flu/cold.

Back at work yesterday and today, but not by bike.


----------



## hackbike 666 (7 Jan 2010)

User1314 said:


> Trains were running from Surbiton to Waterloo but jam-packed. Far too stressful.
> 
> I was left on the platform for about three trains before I found room on one at 8.30 am.
> 
> Waterloo to Surbiton (and beyond) was fine. But that was at 4.45pm.




Surbiton being the keyword here.

I got back from Southampton 2h 30m late.(Today)

I actually feel very sorry for the passengers.It was absolutely awful.

Bad day for me and bad day for the railway.Train breakdowns everywhere and apparently a train fire at Berrylands.


----------



## Downward (7 Jan 2010)

Not decided what to do tomorrow. The roads were poor tonight with the cars bringing the snow off the side roads onto the main roads again.


----------



## 2Loose (7 Jan 2010)

I was fine riding to and from work, even my hands seemed nice and warm, but walked to the co-op at lunchtime and froze in seconds! Ice was more noticeable on the way home and I guess that will continue to be the trend after tonight.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2010)

Tuesday & yesterday. Only 3 1/2 miles each way. Very little moving Tuesday going in, more yesterday which made it worse.

Going in I'd a 4X4 pass close, stop & then reverse at me. Coming home a lorry with trailer pulled out onto the road & then down the wrong side of the road.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2010)

Mr Summerdays has worked from home the last two days ... he has obviously caught cabin fever - he's gone for a bike ride now. I think he was expecting a "are you mad" lecture when he announced it - but I just said OK. (Couldn't really say anything else when I had gone for a enjoyment ride the day before - although at least mine was in the light).


----------



## hambones (7 Jan 2010)

The commute tomorrow will be my first full week on the bike having sold the car over Christmas. Very little snow around these parts but those to the west have struggled into work. The FD gave a timely reminder today that she will not pay anyone who is off due to snow ...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2010)

Commuted in today, but kept to the main road, a shorter & quicker commute then usual but safer then the side roads I usually take.


----------



## ChrisM (7 Jan 2010)

I'll be commuting tomorrow on my first day back since xmas eve ..... its only 2.2 miles either way and i'll be on the MTB with knobbly tyres. on a 1 to 11pm shift hope its not too bad coming home lol


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2010)

Following my earlier post - I just had a romantic proposal to join him cycling in the snow in the dark - I think some of our neighbours thought we were mad... but it was fun.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> Following my earlier post - I just had a romantic proposal to join him cycling in the snow in the dark - I think some of our neighbours thought we were mad... but it was fun.




Off road.........tis great....... anything involving the black stuff coated with white stuff is not fun......


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jan 2010)

Back on the bike again this morning.

I think I upgraded my clothing a bit too much, though. Cycling gloves to ski-ing gloves, second pair of sports socks to walking socks, buff over ears, and extra sweater. Extra sweater was too much, as extremities were OK, but core was a bit over-warm.

A bit slower than normal, but the weather is fantastic - clear blue skies and lovely morning light.


----------



## levad (8 Jan 2010)

I took the main road route today, an extra 2.5 miles. Roads very icy and snowy but it "only" took 1hr 25m. I had to push it up one hill as the snow was too hard and rutted.

Cars and lorries gave me plenty of room when they overtook (and they weren't going much faster than I was at points).


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jan 2010)

Very cold in Manchester today - pretty sure the cogs on the Brompton froze, as the chain couldn't seem to locate properly on the back at all. 

Motorists still think I'm mad for not trying to get 1/2 tonne of steel safely along uncleared roads to work though...

Today also marks the first day that my journey has been in any way disrupted by the weather, with my train being 20 mins late today. Chapeau to Northern Rail & Virgin for keeping things running well on my route so far.


----------



## biking_fox (8 Jan 2010)

A lot of traffic last night, certainly more than the morning, and beginning to get impatient too. Otherwise OK.

This morning less cold than yesterday, only -7. Still too much wind chill to go fast, but the roads were fine.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jan 2010)

Traffic has been sticking to the main roads in this weather and avoiding the short-cuts down quieter streets. A lot of traffic on the way in, but coming home last night as soon as I came off the main road onto quieter, but still cleared streets, there was hardly any cars.

On the un-gritted roads it was very treacherous - some drivers still not getting that stopping distances on ice are not just double those of gritted tarmac - not even close!


----------



## garrilla (8 Jan 2010)

Took the plunge today. Main roads mostly ok, but some bits in the shade still got packed ice. Only one wheel-spin but I manage to keep upright the whole way. And only one impatient driver who didn't like me taking primary and over took me going up hill on one of the dodgiest patches!


----------



## J4CKO (8 Jan 2010)

I am officially now a Moton again, havent cycled since the 16th of December, mainly due to being off for 2 weeks anyway and the weather the rest of the time, tried the Hybrid on 28 mm slicks and it was hillarious, tried the old rigid MTB on road tyres, better but still not exactly safe, might stick some MTB wheels tyres I have spare on the Hybrid and see how I get on but.

My outside temp reading gadget read -15.2 here in Cheshire on Wednesday night, -13.5 last night and the car read -15 on the way in, suspect the showers are frozen solid as well, will check on the way out, or I would if the area wasnt cordened off, I thinks someimes its best just to accept your fate, I have an alternative and I am not out to prove anything, have done down to -7 and that was ok so its not really the temperature but the ice, had a few nasty moments last year, so respect to those that do but im out for now.


Missing it though !


Just ordered my new CTW bike, a Specialized Allez Elite arriving now seems a bit bizarre, cant even try it !


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jan 2010)

More puffed up in case of spill today.Put jeans on underneath waterproof trousers.Left earlier for work due to fact of too many comedian motons around.


----------



## palinurus (8 Jan 2010)

Getting a bit more confident with my snow commute rig - my 'cross bike with a studded tyre upfront. Tried some of the back roads yesterday and this morning- fairly gingerly at first, but found I had a fair bit of grip on most surfaces- generally snow, compressed to different degrees. I reckon I'm getting more grip than in wet grass on a 'cross course, I've had trouble even getting the rear wheel to spin (although really polished compressed snow does it)


----------



## palinurus (8 Jan 2010)

biking_fox said:


> A lot of traffic last night, certainly more than the morning, and beginning to get impatient too. .



I've noticed that.


----------



## Alien8 (8 Jan 2010)

Ready to push off this morning and couldn't clip-in with either foot - pedals frozen solid. Tried a bit of deicer on them with no joy. Considered taking the flat pedal hack bike but I'd have to move the lights over, already late etc. Took the car instead but feeling guilty now.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2010)

Used the bus yesterday, day off today, but I'll be back on the bike tomorrow. The increasing number of motor vehicles being abandoned means that roads are becoming impassible to larger motor vehicles.
It'll certainly be quicker.

May use the Brox if we get the snow that is mentioned everytime the news is on.


----------



## zacklaws (8 Jan 2010)

Alien8 said:


> Ready to push off this morning and couldn't clip-in with either foot - pedals frozen solid. Tried a bit of deicer on them with no joy.



I think you will find its the same problem that I get and its caused by ice and snow packed into your cleat, you just need a sharpish object to clear it out and find out a way of getting on your bike without walking in the snow and ice to alleviate the problem.


----------



## GrasB (8 Jan 2010)

While it was cold today on the way home it was almost clear roads, just a few spots with snow on... hard work with studded tyres but the effort meant I was over-dressed at -2.8C with just one layer on!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2010)

-2.8....hah...it's been -15 in Manchester for the last two days at commute time - 7-8am................ I was toastie though....


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jan 2010)

fossyant;1072897[B][I]]-2.8....hah...it said:


> [/B']..



I can see it now ........ in years to come Great Grandad Fossyant will be in his shed amongst his bikes and tools happily telling epic stories of endeavour, endurance and struggle to his disbelieving 6 year old great grandson, Fossyant jnr, of the journeys he made to get to work by bicycle during the Great Freeze of 2010, the coldest freeze for years, where the Manchester Ship Canal froze solid and you could skate, ride a bike and even drive a car on it. He did all three and something else with Great Grandma Fossyant in the car which he shouldn't say .......... but which brought the modern Fossyant family into being .[/B]


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I can see it now ........ in years to come Great Grandad Fossyant will be in his shed amongst his bikes and tools happily telling epic stories of endeavour, endurance and struggle to his disbelieving 6 year old great grandson, Fossyant jnr, of the journeys he made to get to work by bicycle during the Great Freeze of 2010, the coldest freeze for years, where the Manchester Ship Canal froze solid and you could skate, ride a bike and even drive a car on it. He did all three and something else with Great Grandma Fossyant in the car which he shouldn't say .......... but which brought the modern Fossyant family into being .



Great write up.... but I didn't ride down any frozen canal like the kids on the news just did.............I am not worthy................ other than my ass is feeling like a million jack hammers have had a good go at it..... that compressed snow ain't smooth...............glad for a mile or two on sh!t roads..........


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2010)

PS you don't want too many of the Fossy clan....... all nuts..........my son is...spotting the kids Decathlon Road bike tonight.."Dad, you have more than one bike"..............arrrghhhhhhhhh


----------



## hackbike 666 (9 Jan 2010)

Im in today,bet there will just be the usual suspects about.


----------



## gazmercer (9 Jan 2010)

Cycled in today, had to walk about quarter of a mile before I got to the main roads then it was like a normal days cycling, just very very cold.


----------



## longers (9 Jan 2010)

The nutters stayed at home today and the roads were nice and quiet. 
The driving got worse as the week went on. Yesterday I had someone squeeze past at 40 mph when they shouldn't have done and it left them fishtailing up the road. I swore.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> The nutters stayed at home today and the roads were nice and quiet.
> The driving got worse as the week went on. Yesterday I had someone squeeze past at 40 mph when they shouldn't have done and it left them fishtailing up the road. I swore.



.... and the mobile phones are back out


----------



## levad (9 Jan 2010)

Cycled in today. This weather has added 5 miles onto my commute, now a 31 mile round trip instead of 26 as the back roads are still covered in snow drifts.


----------



## hackbike 666 (9 Jan 2010)

Arghh 5th day tommorow and another long job as well as Monday.Im tired.

The driving has been 5h1t.I really don't know what the problem is in this new year.

Thanks Clarks Coaches for not letting me through on Waterloo Bridge when I was in a very vulnerable position and there was a gap in front of you of which you could have let me through to get to the lights.It would have cost you a few seconds but no,instead you decided to make it as difficult for a vulnerable road user as possible.

In getting through I shouted thanks a firkin lot.Yes the firkin was a mistake as when I got the reaction of **** off I realised what I had said.

Unfortunately I shouted bo55ox and up yours afterwards.I was a bit cheesed off with the attitude.

I will give you a plus point here though in that when you overtook me you did not pursue this incident...of what I was expecting but instead turned left towards Euston.


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jan 2010)

I've given it a miss the last couple of days. There's just too much ice and hard-compacted snow about, and it makes me too nervous - both of falling off, and I really can't afford to break an arm right now, and (even more so) of being taken out by a vehicle losing control. Missing it, but even nutters know you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Plax (10 Jan 2010)

I got round to clearing outside the front of my house and the driveway/pavement. Thought it was about time as it had got compacted and frozen. When I had nearly finished it started snowing again and the neighbour walked past and told me I was fighting a losing battle. 
Well at least I won't have fresh snow covering ice and it'll hopefully be easier to shovel fresh snow away than fresh snow and compacted snow & ice.

I'm still ill, but feeling a lot better which is just as well as I'll be cycling in tomorrow if this keeps up. I think I'll go and put my dual sided pedals on the MTB in preparation.


----------



## Downward (10 Jan 2010)

Warmest it's been for about 3 weeks here - a Balmy 0.5C. Drizzled a bit today so the roads are wet but I'll be cycling in tmoz unless we get some crazy snow overnight.


----------



## palinurus (10 Jan 2010)

Looking much better for tomorrow, might go back to the regular commute bike.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jan 2010)

Downward said:


> Warmest it's been for about 3 weeks here - a Balmy 0.5C. Drizzled a bit today so the roads are wet but I'll be cycling in tmoz unless we get some crazy snow overnight.



When are you going to take your avatar's christmas decorations down ? You know it's bad luck to keep them flying after 12th Night.


----------



## addictfreak (10 Jan 2010)

Starting to thaw quite quickly here, so hopefully back to my long commute on Wednesday, will it be road bike route or my MTB off road route. To be honest I dont really care as long as my cold has gone and im back in the saddle


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Jan 2010)

Was really tired today on the commute back and managed to grind it out.Slight improvement on the last four commutes.


----------



## ellis (10 Jan 2010)

What are peoples opinions about communting in tommorow, the main roads round here are clear it is just slush at the side of the road in the gutter. People think its safe to cycle on a road bike?


----------



## levad (10 Jan 2010)

I commuted in again today, not had a day off since 3rd Jan. Will cycle again tomorrow. I am taking a longer route on the main 'A' roads as my normal route still has deep snow.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2010)

ellis said:


> What are peoples opinions about communting in tommorow, the main roads round here are clear it is just slush at the side of the road in the gutter. People think its safe to cycle on a road bike?


I'm still giving it a miss til we get a proper thaw,just not worth the risk imo.Plenty of cycling days left in the bigger picture.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2010)

> It's slushy now and the main roads are fine. Unless there's another significant freeze tomorrow then it should be ok.
> 
> On the other hand, the canal towpath is too hazardous. Compacted snow on the main run, and frozen ruts around that tell your front wheel where it's going to go.



Therein lies part of the problem.

My experience is that the muppets are back, and with narrower roads due to ice the overtakes are closer than normal.... don't get me wron it is only a few, but all it needs is one.

I will be on the Trike as it takes up sufficient room to prevent these idiots and also copes well if you get caught in a rut.


----------



## longers (10 Jan 2010)

ellis said:


> People think its safe to cycle on a road bike?



You know your route best but it could well be ok. Watch out for new potholes though.


----------



## zacklaws (10 Jan 2010)

Is'nt it marvelous, I've biked into work every day despite the conditions without a mishap, but tonight coming home when its the warmest its been, the snow and ice is melting fast and the best conditions I've cycled in for a while, I went sliding across the slush with bits of compacted ice from footprints underneath, straight off the cycle path into a privet hedge. Valuing my best cycling jacket I walked the remaining 100 yards home.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jan 2010)

Melting around here so i am all set for monday morning ,it will be my 1st ride since well before christmas due to illness+ the weather so i will be taking it steady anyway.

The altura waterproof winter gloves are still looking a bit thin so i may plump for a bog standard pair of thinsulate gloves.


----------



## Downward (10 Jan 2010)

Crankarm said:


> When are you going to take your avatar's christmas decorations down ? You know it's bad luck to keep them flying after 12th Night.



In a minute !

Snowing here now and settling


----------



## Bman (10 Jan 2010)

I dont like the thaw. It just makes the ice even more slippery. I'm not going to bother swapping the knobblies for my slicks just yet. I will wait until the risk of more snow/ice has past

That said, at least the melt water had dissolved the (minimal) grit on the cycletracks so that it is actually effective!


----------



## iendicott (10 Jan 2010)

Cycled 35 miles last weekend with my local cycle club, was very cold, got to the point my toes felt like they where going to fall off and my little fingers where the same, needless to say after the ride I went a ordered a pair of Seal Skin socks and liner gloves for my next trip in the snow.


----------



## Crankarm (10 Jan 2010)

Downward said:


> In a minute !
> 
> Snowing here now and settling



Much preferred your previous avatar. Does she not have a wider selection of clothes other than a festive outfit?

It's sleeting/snowing very lightly here. Should imagine it will be a slushy ride tomorrow of concentrated salt solution ready to corrode or discolour any bike component it manages to make contact with.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jan 2010)

Bottled it this morning - my road was very slushy and the air was rather wet.

We are being audited by Martin Osman (and boss) here today. I tried to persuade him to cycle in, but don't know if he will today.

Tomorrow. Definitely.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Jan 2010)

Treacherous around my way - very "snatchy" in the slush (wheels occasionally just stop), and frozen ruts under it make the handling interesting.

Elsewhere there's a mix of bare tarmac and bumpy ice with a coating of water on top of it. Predictably, pavements and cyclepaths are lethal in comparison to most of the roads.


----------



## upsidedown (11 Jan 2010)

Lanes around Solihull very dodgy again. The slushy stuff and ice i can deal with, but there are big patches of compacted dry snow that break away under the front wheel.
Ended up taking a detour through Tanworth to avoid the main roads and ride through the fresh powdery stuff.
13 miles in 2 hours, but who's counting ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2010)

South East Londinium seems to be ok. The side roads are a little but slushy after another small snowfall last night. But the main roads are fine.


----------



## magnatom (11 Jan 2010)

The melt has certainly started, however, that just makes the icy side roads that little bit more challenging, with wet ice instead of dry ice.

Main routes are much better though.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jan 2010)

Mr Summerdays set off this morning and came back again ... it was the wrong type of snow for his tyres (which we had already worked out had no grip), and basically he was unable to move forwards - he only got to 2 roads away before he gave up. Luckily for him maybe the start of a thaw and also some new tyres are in the post.


----------



## bonker (11 Jan 2010)

*A cycle of two halves*

While the main roads are fine around here the minors ones are plain wierd. The ice and slush a breaking up too much to cycle over but not enough to cycle through. Clear one minute, iced up the next.
Felt great sailing past all of the car queues though if somewhat unpopular with the driving fraternity. A nice motorist, travelling in the other direction (lucky for him) just outside Epsom kindly wound down his window to call me a prick. ' It is 'cos I is moving??
Plus ca change.


----------



## levad (11 Jan 2010)

Another commute in for me. More snow last night. It took me 1h30m to do 17 miles (I forgot something and had to go home to get it). It took some folk here more than 2h to do 8 miles in their tin boxes!


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jan 2010)

Not me - got a chest lurgy. I couldn't have worked anyway yesterday due to all the snow. Gutted.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (11 Jan 2010)

I got back on the bike this morning. Walked to the main road to be safe as my road was still very slick. Was ok but drivers were jumpy and some other cyclists were being incredibly silly and one nearly took me off.


----------



## palinurus (11 Jan 2010)

Now it's warmed up a bit the surfaces on the side roads are a bit more challenging I reckon. Main routes were fine for me today though.


----------



## Amanda P (11 Jan 2010)

I was off the bike last week for reasons of heavy colds and heavy snow.

Both have cleared somewhat this week.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2010)

More cars on the roads this morning after the long break last week meant that more of them got stuck again. One or two chancing their luck.

Council also decided that road narrowing would still take place to allow for no roadworks to be carried out. Due to snow. Made a bad situation worse.


----------



## redjedi (11 Jan 2010)

Didn't risk it today, as we had a bit more snow overnight, roads were clear but didn't want to risk hitting a patch of black ice.

So as long as there's no rain or snow overnight, I'll be riding tomorrow.


----------



## Downward (11 Jan 2010)

Horrible today - Wet Wet Wet and still damn slippy at the sides of the road.
More concerned tomorrow about walking to be honest !


----------



## AlanW (11 Jan 2010)

3" snow last night made my ride to work interesting at 6 o'clock this morning.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2010)

Glad i took the car the road i commute on was as bad as my side road, know a few that did not even attempt it in a car .


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Jan 2010)

Slippy slippy slippy today.

Cycled to work, then mid morning took the works van up to the factory and parked in front of another van there. Got out, spent 2 hours setting up computers and fax machines, came back out and the van I had parked 2 feet in front of was now parked in my drivers door.

He hadn't been out or moved the van, it had just slid its own way down the (quite slight) slope all of its own accord (handbrake fully on)


----------



## GrasB (11 Jan 2010)

0.5C above freezing so out came the road fixie & most of the heavy fleeced gear got left at home. A bit of snow on the side roads but nice clear roads on my route so easy on the corners & sprint out of them like a whippet


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Not me - got a chest lurgy. I couldn't have worked anyway yesterday due to all the snow. Gutted.



I wondered why you were so quiet.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2010)

Rode in today. Roads clear, and weather even a little bit warm.

The only difference was that everything that was not road or on it is white.

No excuses for tomorrow.


----------



## just4fun (12 Jan 2010)

providing that my bike is ok after falling off twice on saturday i will be back on it today.


----------



## redjedi (12 Jan 2010)

Cycled in!

Had to walk out to a main road, and took it easy esp. in the corners.

Didn't even mind that were temporary traffic lights and some side roads closed.

Fingers crossed that the snow doesn't make it all the way to West London tonight.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2010)

Roads seem much worse today on the side roads as they start to melt. So I haven't cycled so far - might go out later though.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (12 Jan 2010)

I managed door to door this morning as my road (which is well off the main road) was clear. Took it easy and am still being very cautious on corners but all good so far. Better safe than sorry I reckon.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2010)

> That's more like it, you big girl.



Well, Martin didn't ride in. Try calling him a big girl.

Also I only have a road bike with semi-slicks.

And a bad sense of balance.

And a load more pathetic excuses like that stored up....


----------



## magnatom (12 Jan 2010)

Side roads were a nightmare! I had to walk/slide to the main road (luckily it wasn't too far). The thaw is revealing the underlying ice, which with a layer of water in it is very hard to walk safely on, never mind cycle.

I really do feel sorry for older and frailer people in this weather.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jan 2010)

> I know. I was only joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not: You are.





Incoming:


----------



## palinurus (12 Jan 2010)

magnatom said:


> I really do feel sorry for older and frailer people in this weather.



Don't let it worry you, I'm doing alright.


----------



## palinurus (13 Jan 2010)

Little bit more snow overnight and they're back out this morning, going really slow, holding up the traffic, wobbling all over the place. I had to overtake them in the face of oncoming traffic- they could've caused an accident.

Not many in this morning.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jan 2010)

Bottled it again this morning - thick snow on pavements, and even main roads are rather slushy.

Monday - car.
Tuesday - Bicycle
Wednesday - Train.

Thursday? How about bus?


----------



## Downward (13 Jan 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Bottled it again this morning - thick snow on pavements, and even main roads are rather slushy.
> 
> Monday - car.
> Tuesday - Bicycle
> ...



Stayed at home today - Can't get out to drop the kids off else I'd be on the bike to work


----------



## redjedi (13 Jan 2010)

Didn't risk it again today after the snow last night/this morning.

3" deep around the side roads, slushy and slippery on the main roads.

It will probably be icy again tomorrow, hopefully it will clear by friday.

This is getting boring now. Isn't it time the government stepped in and did something? What do I pay all these taxes for anyway?


----------



## Tollers (13 Jan 2010)

I cycled yesterday and it was fairly nice. Oh how dissapointing it was to look out the window this morning. Something must be wrong with me when i'm actually getting angry at the weather. Think i'll go outside and pick a fight with it later.


----------



## beanzontoast (13 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> Didn't risk it again today after the snow last night/this morning.
> 
> 3" deep around the side roads, slushy and slippery on the main roads.
> 
> ...



We need a Minister for Weather Procurement, is what we need. Someone we can hold responsible, lampoon, investigate and ultimately fail to re-elect.


----------



## Origamist (13 Jan 2010)

A couple of inches of snow and the roads were crawling again in S London. Lots of black mush on the A-Roads, but no ice.


----------



## 2Loose (13 Jan 2010)

Got out of my house and fell over, slid down the drive and onto the road. Fortunately a parked car stopped me from sliding into some ones drive. Sheet ice out there all over my road so I have phoned in and told them I am staying at home. 

If I can't even walk then I certainly am not riding!


----------



## arallsopp (13 Jan 2010)

SE London was awful. Headed out into the cul-de-sac at 7 something, thinking the main road would be clear. An inch of fresh snow on everything, with a quarter inch of ice underneath on most.

5 miles on, I'd still not seen any traction. Cars are bumper to bumper, lots of sliding. After Elmers End, I bailed and headed home. Average speed was 3 mph. Walking was faster. Couldn't get around the cars. 

Awful. Fingers frozen!


----------



## gbb (13 Jan 2010)

Last commute for a week yesterday and its occured to me i havn't missed one because of the weather. There's been days where i've taken the car but thats because i've needed it to get stuff home for a working trip to Egypt tomorrow.
Even though the snows mostly gone here and the roads are clear, i still felt the car slip a little on bends this morning. It strikes me i'm safer on the bike


----------



## rh100 (13 Jan 2010)

There is a few inches here, and still falling. I've stayed off since all this started. Chap passed me this morning making his own path through fresh snow on the slip road on his mountain bike - must be hard going. main roads seem ok, side roads that are in use are getting a smooth surface - had trouble just walking over one of them.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2010)

Mr Summerdays took 1 hr 20 ish to do his normal 35 min commute today. And has advised me to walk today...


----------



## Wheeledweenie (13 Jan 2010)

It took me nearly an hour to do what is normally a half-hour commute. Main roads not too bad, it's like cycling in heavy rain surface wise but the traffic was horrendous and with so many cars that hadn't had the snow wiped off their side windows, indicators or mirrors I decided that slow and steady was the sensible way to go.

Wish I hadn't forgotten my spare pants though, they're soaked!


----------



## upsidedown (13 Jan 2010)

Quite nice this morning, thick fresh snow and no traffic. Did get a few odd looks from pedestrians though.


----------



## redjedi (13 Jan 2010)

Wheeledweenie said:


> It took me nearly an hour to do what is normally a half-hour commute. Main roads not too bad, it's like cycling in heavy rain surface wise but the traffic was horrendous and with so many cars that hadn't had the snow wiped off their side windows, indicators or mirrors I decided that slow and steady was the sensible way to go.
> 
> Wish I hadn't forgotten my spare pants though, they're soaked!



So two bras but no pants, perhaps something could cobbled together from the extra bra 

(unless you're talking american when you say pants, in which case stop watching so much amercan TV )


----------



## Wheeledweenie (13 Jan 2010)

redjedi said:


> So two bras but no pants, perhaps something could cobbled together from the extra bra
> 
> (unless you're talking american when you say pants, in which case stop watching so much amercan TV )



No I am indeed talking about pants in the British sense! Did have a spare bra and socks but they're no help unfortunately. Am starting to dry out but can't get up as the arse of my jeans is now damp. Colleagues have been less than supportive!


----------



## Downward (13 Jan 2010)

I am heading off to work in a bit !
Looks ok !!


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> And has advised me to walk today...



I decided not to take his advice and cycled to my meeting - did a total of about 5 miles there and back, and it took about 50 mins. I had to walk in quite a few places as its just the wrong consistency - that slush that moves and gives wheel spin. 

It was fun on the whole other than the idiot who thought he should beep me and pass really close because I was cycling in the line created by the wheels of the tyres.


----------



## brickisred (13 Jan 2010)

First ever post, be gentle!
Been commuting since August on a MTB, managed to keep it up through the rain, cold and now snow. My route is 7.5 miles from Ely in Cardiff up to Morganstown using trails and roads but today was difficult, very hard to get traction and slipping in the rutts.

I stuck my helmet camera on but it doesn't like the wet, got some footage, but I went into some low hanging branches and it fogged up after that. 
Nice quiet roads though, apart from a lone transit driver who shouted "you must be F**king mad" as I passed him while he was trying to reverse/slide down a hill


----------



## Wheeledweenie (13 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> It was fun on the whole other than the idiot who thought he should beep me and pass really close because I was cycling in the line created by the wheels of the tyres.



I hope you gave him a cheery wave safe in the knowledge that long after you're home and warm he'll still be a nobber 

Welcome Brickisred, I do a commute of the same length but I live in the flat urban sprawl of London. Any residual slush has already melted away here.


----------



## brickisred (13 Jan 2010)

Many thanks for the welcome!
My route is on part of the Ely river trail and part of the Taff trail plus roads I can't avoid. The Ely trail was pristine snow about 10-15cm thick this morning


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2010)

brickisred said:


> Many thanks for the welcome!
> My route is on part of the Ely river trail and part of the Taff trail plus roads I can't avoid. The Ely trail was pristine snow about 10-15cm thick this morning


I wish my commute had a trail to ride  All i have is boring road and dodgy driving to compete with ! 
 This site is brilliant,you will enjoy


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2010)

I've had 20 years of the Mile End Road mate.

 Newcomer.


----------



## Downward (13 Jan 2010)

My god for anyone that knows Harborne - The side roads are terrible, Really Icy yet St Mary's Road is supposed to be on the list of gritted roads !!


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I've had 20 years of the Mile End Road mate.
> 
> Newcomer.



You must know it 'kin backwards by now mate. I bet the most interesting thing of the week is when you discover a new pothole, or see an old friend patched up, yeah?


----------



## Bman (14 Jan 2010)

Oh my god!!!

I’ve just finished my commute. It is deadly out there. At one point there was more sideways movement from my bike than forward movement! It had just started raining.

When those icy tracks created by cars on untreated roads get wet, they have less friction than a wet, slippery, icy thing! I tried to walk (well, straddle the bike) at one point but that just made it worse! The most expensive manmade lubricants couldn’t have made it any more slippery.

That was the slowest, scariest, most dangerous commute of my life. On the frictionless surfaces I was barely managing 3mph.

I seriously don’t know how I managed to keep upright.

TAKE CARE PEOPLE!


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jan 2010)

Downward said:


> My god for anyone that knows Harborne - The side roads are terrible, Really Icy yet St Mary's Road is supposed to be on the list of gritted roads !!



No need to grit Harborne. Everyone there drives drives 4x4s anyway...

Much better this morning. Not frozen, roads good and traffic courteous to a fault. Winter is over.


----------



## redjedi (14 Jan 2010)

Lovely ride in for me today 

Snow and ice free roads. I got very wet but I never mind that. Nice hot shower at work and I'm ready to start the day.

Even better forecast for tomorrow 

I might even try and get out on Sunday for a quick spin.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2010)

Mr Summerdays took 1.15 to do his 35 mins today... said it was really dicey in some places.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

Solid black ice on side roads....studs kept me upright. Main roads OK.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2010)

Cylcled in on my new £40 '87 Rockhopper this morning, snow and ice pah! - hehehe


----------



## Tollers (14 Jan 2010)

Was my best ride of 2010 so far this morning. Cold and rainy! It felt like luxury not worrying about ice, although after so long off the bike, i'm not as super-confident as i felt in Novemeber. Hope the ice stays away so I can make amends and finally start shifting the christmas fat.


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jan 2010)

Shiny ice stuff on the side roads,wet melting snow on the mains...can we have summer now please ???


----------



## brickisred (14 Jan 2010)

Bongman said:


> Oh my god!!!
> 
> I’ve just finished my commute. It is deadly out there. At one point there was more sideways movement from my bike than forward movement! It had just started raining.



...Agree. I should have stuck to the roads today!
Trail was almost impossible to cycle on, went across some fields in the end as it was the only place I could get any traction. Stuck to the roads for the rest of the way.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jan 2010)

Wet this morning. I preferred the snow.


----------



## Amanda P (14 Jan 2010)

A random frame-grab from this morning's trip to work:


----------



## Armegatron (14 Jan 2010)

A touch of ice this morning on side roads but main roads were clear (although wet). Was a nice ride though. Even had time to spot a bump between two cars at a roundabout. First commute of 2010.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> ...can we have summer now please ???



It's only two and a half months till spring, not long now!!!


----------



## Downward (14 Jan 2010)

BrumJim said:


> No need to grit Harborne. Everyone there drives drives 4x4s anyway...
> 
> Much better this morning. Not frozen, roads good and traffic courteous to a fault. Winter is over.



Haha the houses may be big one side but the rest of harborne is just 1 step up from worlds end !


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> It's only two and a half months till spring, not long now!!!


Everyone tell's me that after a bad winter such as this we should get an amazing summer....here's hoping because i'm riding to Cornwall in May !


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Everyone tell's me that after a bad winter such as this we should get an amazing summer....here's hoping because i'm riding to Cornwall in May !




Blooming cold winter last year - less snow, but freezing....didn't happen that nice summer...booooo


----------



## skudupnorth (14 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Blooming cold winter last year - less snow, but freezing....didn't happen that nice summer...booooo


Bugger ! ...."Dear Santa,thanks for the Goretex jacket you brought ,can you add a belated set of waterproof leggings please"


----------



## beanzontoast (14 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Everyone tell's me that after a bad winter such as this we should get an amazing summer....here's hoping because i'm riding to Cornwall in May !



No, no - remember, we've had a _barbecue summer _and a _mild winter_, just like the long range forecast said we would, because everyone knows they are never wrong...


----------



## BentMikey (14 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Blooming cold winter last year - less snow, but freezing....didn't happen that nice summer...booooo



Actually it was quite a decent summer in London. I rely on dry weather for my work, so I tend to pay some attention. 2007 was the terrible summer.


----------



## palinurus (14 Jan 2010)

Well, reckon this is the end of nutter-type commuting for me, back to cold, wet and generally miserable commutes.

I'll clean up the 'cross bike and put it away, slicks again tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Actually it was quite a decent summer in London. I rely on dry weather for my work, so I tend to pay some attention. 2007 was the terrible summer.




You are nearer the Equator than us lot. Used to work with a guy from Essex who always said the weather was better than up Manchester.


----------



## GrasB (14 Jan 2010)

palinurus said:


> Well, reckon this is the end of nutter-type commuting for me, back to cold, wet and generally miserable commutes.
> 
> I'll clean up the 'cross bike and put it away, slicks again tomorrow.



I went to 23c slicks beginning of this week, after 3 of spiked tyres it's a real revelation to be on a sharp, light & aggressive bike again... I'd forgotten what real acceleration is


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

Still on studs...far to icy....even ice at 5.30pm as I turned onto the estate...roads glistening.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Still on studs...far to icy....even ice at 5.30pm as I turned onto the estate...roads glistening.


When do you reckon it'll be safe to venture out pal? Hoping monday now,looks like it's warming up at weekend.
I'll be on the hybrid with 28mm M+


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

Main roads are OK, where gritted. Side roads are either ice, or black ice if cleared of the slush.

I'm not touching the Fixed until at least next week. Very slow going on 30 PSI ice studs.....got scalped tonight by another MTB (looked like a roadie riding it...honest) - I was going downhill free wheeling - at about 22mph - the speed limit for the tyres...squirming a bit.... and not likely to stop in a hurry at that pressure....

Monday is looking good, although Metcheck seems to be throwing a wobbly...........


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Main roads are OK, where gritted. Side roads are either ice, or black ice if cleared of the slush.
> 
> I'm not touching the Fixed until at least next week. Very slow going on 30 PSI ice studs.....got scalped tonight by another MTB (looked like a roadie riding it...honest) - I was going downhill free wheeling - at about 22mph - the speed limit for the tyres...squirming a bit.... and not likely to stop in a hurry at that pressure....
> 
> Monday is looking good, although Metcheck seems to be throwing a wobbly...........


Yeah noticed that,bbc and metcheck seem to have totally different ideas of the coming week.I'm hoping the beeb is right for once.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jan 2010)

2 guys who use the same route as me fell off wednesday .

One of them bruised his hip , shoulder and head, i am waiting till monday to see what it is like .......................


----------



## addictfreak (14 Jan 2010)

At last, back to my full commute (mtb) mixture of on and off road. Still a little bit dicey in the shaded areas, but overall no problems. Nice to be riding along the cliff tops overlooking a very forbodding North Sea on a crisp morning
Had intended to do my road bike route, but a dusting of snow last night put pay to that. Its just nice to be back on two wheels.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

A colleague is still snowed in - near Chapel-en-le-Frith - wrecked his car trying to follow the tracks of 4x4's....i.e. bottomed the car....

So no rides in the hills at the moment..... certainly nothing off main A roads.


----------



## Norm (14 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> A colleague is still snowed in - near Chapel-en-le-Frith - wrecked his car trying to follow the tracks of 4x4's....i.e. bottomed the car....


OMFG, Fossy, you know what saying that will do, don't you!


----------



## Plax (14 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> I went to 23c slicks beginning of this week, after 3 of spiked tyres it's a real revelation to be on a sharp, light & aggressive bike again... I'd forgotten what real acceleration is



I've decided that tomorrow I'm swapping my MTB with 2.1" knobblies on for my hybrid with 700x32c tyres. I'm fed up of having an average speed of 10.39 mph.
I've sussed out the routes to avoid. The cycle path along Padarn Lake for one. It has been nice with fresh snow & even compacted snow with the odd icey patch. This evening however it was slush and I felt the bike go a few times. I refused to get off and push though!
All the main roads are now clear so I'm going to chance it! At least if I fall off this time I'll wreck my hybrid and not my tourer.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2010)

Norm said:


> OMFG, Fossy, you know what saying that will do, don't you!




Yeh..4x4 vs MTB...no chance..... leave the standard car at home.... and if you have a 'real' 4x4 too, as that will be stuck with cars..............


PS I told him he needed an MTB with studs...he's a roadie, with too many bikes/frames, but no MTB...... a few TT frames as well......

Even an old MTB is awesome......... he didn't get it when MTB's came out......many moons ago...........I did...........


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2010)

Raining today..... Side roads still iced up, so still on the MTB. Should be a mucky and wet ride home.....only got a rear splash guard on the MTB....ergh !


----------



## palinurus (15 Jan 2010)

That was different.

Fixed: the bike you can forget how to ride.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Raining today..... Side roads still iced up, so still on the MTB. Should be a mucky and wet ride home.....only got a rear splash guard on the MTB....ergh !


Got soaked this morning and i have no guards on the MTB  Thankfully the Buff stopped all the black salty crap hitting most of my face


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Got soaked this morning and i have no guards on the MTB  Thankfully the Buff stopped all the black salty crap hitting most of my face


Gonna be very wet out there for next few days with all the ice melting,thank fook for full mudguards and over-shoes.
Did a recce of my cycle commute today in the car and there are 1 or 2 nasty looking holes that weren't there last month,will have to be in the middle of the road to avoid some of em.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2010)

Watch out for the slush in Battersea Park. It's surprisingly slippery, even though it looks harmless.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Gonna be very wet out there for next few days with all the ice melting,thank fook for full mudguards and over-shoes.
> Did a recce of my cycle commute today in the car and there are 1 or 2 nasty looking holes that weren't there last month,will have to be in the middle of the road to avoid some of em.



Washway Road was one big nasty pot hole before the ice and snow,i dread to think what it is like now !


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Washway Road was one big nasty pot hole before the ice and snow,i dread to think what it is like now !


Fortunately don't often cycle on that road,but the worst road for me is Wythenshawe road near the park,awful.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Jan 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Watch out for the slush in Battersea Park. It's surprisingly slippery, even though it looks harmless.



Really - what's it like between the two traffic barriers? I.e. along the Pagoda?


----------



## AlanW (15 Jan 2010)

Grave error of judgement this morning!

Rode to work down the tow path again, what a huge and terrible mistake. 

50 minutes to do just 5 miles, and I lost count how many times I came very close to taking a tumble. 

Studded tyres or not, slush is absolute evil stuff to ride in and at my age I should really have known better. Let alone go looking for trouble at 6 o'clock in the morning....

Needless to say I came home the long way on tarmac! There are some huge potholes appeared I noticed.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Fortunately don't often cycle on that road,but the worst road for me is Wythenshawe road near the park,awful.



Oh yes,i know what you mean !


----------



## addictfreak (15 Jan 2010)

AlanW said:


> Grave error of judgement this morning!
> 
> Rode to work down the tow path again, what a huge and terrible mistake.
> 
> ...




Similar thing for me this morning, but it was a rutted and fully iced up track. First time I've been late in 25 years!


----------



## Christopher (15 Jan 2010)

started again yesterday, using a busy B-road rather than the cyclepath which is just all ice. Drivers aren't being too agressive though.

Was going fine until I hit a ridge of wet ice and fell off, re-opened an abrasion on my right knee that had only just healed ... still all the ice will be gone by tomorrow I think. Good riddance. 

Back to the usual rain next week, still the evenings are _just_ starting to draw out now.


----------



## GrasB (15 Jan 2010)

Well on the way home today I had to maintain primary on almost all the roads as the wheel tracks were so littered with surface imperfections & pot holes that trying to maintain any speed was basically suicidal in a secondary position. To give you an idea how bad some where cars were slowing down in places where they couldn't pull over.

On the upside the roads are just wet & muddy at worst so all those miles on supper heavy studded tyres with stupidly high rolling resistance seems to translate into silly speeds on the fixie


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Really - what's it like between the two traffic barriers? I.e. along the Pagoda?



A bit slippery at the traffic barrier at the Albert Bridge Road end of Carriage Drive North. The worst bit I came across was half way down Carriage Drive East, by the Millennium building. Bottled out and walked for twenty metres. Good luck, if you hav'n't made the trip home yet.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2010)

Stuck to the main roads today as the old railway line and bridleways were too slushy to get anymore than walking pace. All the other regular offroad commuters had done the same.


----------



## Plax (16 Jan 2010)

AlanW said:


> Grave error of judgement this morning!
> 
> Rode to work down the tow path again, what a huge and terrible mistake.
> 
> ...



I had the same on Thursday home time. The snow on the shared use path had started to melt and it was all slush. Horrid stuff. Really hard to cycle on and I kept feeling the bike going. Thankfully never fell. Friday I took the main road to avoid it. Glad I did as a work colleague ran in and said she slipped twice & fell on the path as it had frozen in parts.


----------



## Plax (16 Jan 2010)

AlanW said:


> Grave error of judgement this morning!
> 
> Rode to work down the tow path again, what a huge and terrible mistake.
> 
> ...



I had the same on Thursday home time. The snow on the shared use path had started to melt and it was all slush. Horrid stuff. Really hard to cycle on and I kept feeling the bike going. Thankfully never fell. Friday I took the main road to avoid it. Glad I did as a work colleague ran in and said she slipped twice & fell on the path as it had frozen in parts.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Jan 2010)

I managed to get the Brommie all sideways again on Friday, but no more. All the snow has melted under the onslaught of today's rain.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Jan 2010)

I managed to get the Brommie all sideways again on Friday, but no more. All the snow has melted under the onslaught of today's rain.


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Jan 2010)

Bloody lightweights,I just got home from tonights commute and it was a bit mellow and not as bad as I expected.

The usual suspects were around,boy racers and rain.


----------



## hackbike 666 (16 Jan 2010)

Bloody lightweights,I just got home from tonights commute and it was a bit mellow and not as bad as I expected.

The usual suspects were around,boy racers and rain.


----------



## palinurus (17 Jan 2010)

All the snow has gone, so I thought. Cut down this lane today to find it blocked with a couple of feet of (icy) snow in places. Walked through a muddy field in my SPD-SLs to get past it all, couldn't get them clipped in after until I'd immersed my feet in a large puddle to get the mud off. Rode 15 miles with wet feet.

Nice and warm today though. No other troubles except whopping great potholes everywhere.


----------



## palinurus (17 Jan 2010)

All the snow has gone, so I thought. Cut down this lane today to find it blocked with a couple of feet of (icy) snow in places. Walked through a muddy field in my SPD-SLs to get past it all, couldn't get them clipped in after until I'd immersed my feet in a large puddle to get the mud off. Rode 15 miles with wet feet.

Nice and warm today though. No other troubles except whopping great potholes everywhere.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2010)

SNOWS BACK !!!! Bit of a bugger now because the MTB is in the shop having it's crash repairs sorted and i don't think the Hybrid will like this stuff 
Might have to join the ranks of traffic jams tomorrow which is not nice


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> SNOWS BACK !!!! Bit of a bugger now because the MTB is in the shop having it's crash repairs sorted and i don't think the Hybrid will like this stuff
> Might have to join the ranks of traffic jams tomorrow which is not nice


Was just thinking the same about tomorrow,not sure how long it will last this time,hopefully gone soon.
-3 forecast overnight so might be a car day


----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2010)

Hmm yeah not sure what to do tomorrow yet.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2010)

Just got back from Dunham Park near Alty and it seems to be melting at a fair pace,main roads are clear but getting full of big puddles,side roads are still white.........and now to the news !


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Just got back from Dunham Park near Alty and it seems to be melting at a fair pace,main roads are clear but getting full of big puddles,side roads are still white.........and now to the news !


Are bikes allowed in there skudupnorth? Always thought it would be a nice little trip out,only ever been there in the car years ago.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Are bikes allowed in there skudupnorth? Always thought it would be a nice little trip out,only ever been there in the car years ago.


Not unless you are under five with a pink Barbie bike LOL !!!! I'm afraid it's only walkers allowed in there.Tatton is good for bikes but you still have to watch for cars driving through the estate.


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2010)

skudupnorth said:


> Not unless you are under five with a pink Barbie bike LOL !!!! I'm afraid it's only walkers allowed in there.Tatton is good for bikes but you still have to watch for cars driving through the estate.


Ah that's me out then,though I do ride like a girl at times
Been to Tatton a few times now it's a nice place to go on the bike,just in my range to 20 miles or so round trip(with a few laps of the park)
Looking OK for tomorrow now,hybrid's coming out to play.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Ah that's me out then,though I do ride like a girl at times
> Been to Tatton a few times now it's a nice place to go on the bike,just in my range to 20 miles or so round trip(with a few laps of the park)
> Looking OK for tomorrow now,hybrid's coming out to play.



Ditto,roads nice and clear round here


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

The side roads have frozen now, so it's MTB and studs.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> The side roads have frozen now, so it's MTB and studs.


Bugger ! could be a twitchy buttock moment tomorrow !


----------



## Downward (1 Feb 2010)

No chance this morning.
Had a light dusting last night at about 7pm ish but then overnight another fair amount. The main roads are still under snow and a big lorry was stuck on the hill on the main road so the traffic now will be crazy.
Luckily I still set my alarm early for bike time so got into work at 7.20am


----------



## Bman (1 Feb 2010)

Corners were a little scary this morning. 

No snow, but quite a lot of frost. Surprisingly slippery!


----------



## levad (1 Feb 2010)

Marathon Winters have come into their own again. I have been riding with them on all year and have only come to work in a car twice since January 4th. I plan to keep them on until Easter, black ice can strike at anytime!!!


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2010)

Icy side roads, so MTB. No snow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2010)

Very very frost roads, icy and slippery in places but managed to remain upright on the mtb.


----------



## 2Loose (1 Feb 2010)

Crisp & crunchy white side roads, no slipping today...fingertips felt it though.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

Managed fine on the road bike, looked very slippy on our road so walked it to the main road. Saw a couple of cars skid and wheelspin from the top of Tharg's road where we meet up, but other than that the roads seemed fine.... can't say the same for my fingers though!


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2010)

My Brompton's front brake froze today - it's rather cold.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Feb 2010)

Haven't had that since the *really* cold day about two weeks ago... brakes froze as I left the house, pretty much - and stayed frozen all the way in!


----------



## Inertia (1 Feb 2010)

Got in on time today  my commute on country rodes passes the motorway I usually go in on. I had to cross a busy road of people approaching the motorway and when I reached the other side I saw the motorway was shut, someone had flipped a car on it. 

If I had decided to drive in I would have been stuck in the queue. Spoke to one guy who takes my route in and he was an hour late "traffic was a nightmare", I got to feel smugly superior for a change


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Feb 2010)

Forgive me Father for i have sinned...i drove in today  In my defence,i only had the Hybrid and the roads were lethal on my estate.....never seen my traction light work so hard before


----------



## johnr (1 Feb 2010)

Coming in a 2pm was really lovely. Crisp air and bright sunshine. The evening weather forecast has a definite 'end of the world is nigh' vibe though.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2010)

Another one here that didn't risk it.Got up early cycle gear on lights swapped over to hybrid,got out onto main road but thought it looked a bit dicey so came back in and de-iced the car.Try again tomorrow.(Rain forecast)


----------



## summerdays (1 Feb 2010)

Well I asked Mr Summerdays to phone and let me know if it was slippy - and he forgot despite coming off at least twice on his way in. I ended up having to walk in a couple of places and cycle with one leg hovering above the ground elsewhere. Strangely I was only about 3 mins later than normal. Traffic was bad too - but I saw my first commuting recumbrant which did make my day.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Feb 2010)

I bottled it because the MTB was in the shop and skinny tyres are not good on this stuff.Back out tomorrow because every time i drive i realise how much i miss the bike and hate being stuck in a box looking at brake lights 
It was not worth any injury or damage to the Hybrid to spoil weekend fun.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2010)

Took the slicked subway 1 today and the back brake is sticking, after i brake i have to pry the brake off the rim , seems like the cable is sticking somewhere .

Until i hot the main road about a mile away it was a dusting of snow on ice, i took my time even though i could not go very fast anyway


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2010)

Took the car yesterday.

But there again, it was Birmingham to Reading rather than the regular commute. So I think I have an excuse....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Feb 2010)

Oooo that was icy - took it really slowly and it was no sweat - literally!


----------



## Chamfus Flange (11 Feb 2010)

15 miler yesterday. Look of total suprise on my boss' face when I arrived on the bike and leftin the evening on the same.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2010)

MTB again...here, and Trans Pennine for half the route. Makes for a nice change. Although, I have got to ride into the City Centre this afternoon for a meeting and home on the sluggish snow tyres.


----------



## levad (11 Feb 2010)

Very icy but not a lot of snow in W.Oxfordshire. I like the winter tyres  My front mech froze on the way home last night, managed to set it to the middle ring and made good progress with that, I only use the middle ring coming into work. This morning I found that the rear mech had frozen as well!! Came to work on a singlespeed  38/18 (about 54.5 inch gear). Forced be to go slower on the ice.


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2010)

I set off this morning in a snow blizzard, although I have seriously considered it I still havent missed a commute yet. I even went to the train station one morning only to find the only train that hour was canceled, so cycled anyway! I am looking forward to it getting more snug though, soon I hope.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2010)

I've been on the road bike all week and it's been much better than I 1st feared,cold and frosty early on but no signs of ice.
Can't work the traffic out though,one day the roads are dead and the next it's near gridlock(slight exageration)


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2010)

There was still slush on the roads yesterday morning till i got to the A raod just over a mile away.

Took the subway as there were still plenty of icy patches, mind you with slicks on i do not think ti makes much difference


----------

